# Was PC-Spieler wollen: Die wichtigsten Features laut Entwicklern - und wie aufwändig sie sind



## Peter Bathge (22. Februar 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Was PC-Spieler wollen: Die wichtigsten Features laut Entwicklern - und wie aufwändig sie sind* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Was PC-Spieler wollen: Die wichtigsten Features laut Entwicklern - und wie aufwändig sie sind


----------



## schmoki (22. Februar 2017)

Stabilität sollte ja selbstverständlich sein. Hohe frames interessieren mich hingegen weniger. 30fps sind oft besonders bei Ports genug. Mehr ist natürlich schöner aber lindert die Atmosphäre oft nicht. Nur Frame-Einbrüche (was dann wieder zur Stabilität) zählt sind lästig. Eine Anpassbare Tastenbelegung brauche ich nur selten. Oft ist die Voreingestellte schon ganz gut. Da man das allerdings nicht pauschal sagen kann, würde ich es auf die Must-have Liste setzten.

Anonsten sind meine Wunsch-Features am PC, die nicht aufgelistet sind:
- Rahmenloser Fenstermodus: Nichts stört mehr als ein Balken im Fenstermodus oder nicht vernünftig raustabben können im Vollbildmodus. Leider gibts das nur bei etwa der hälfte der Spiele die ich besitze.
- Soundregler: Ist bei dem Großteil der Spiele zum Glück dabei. Besonders bei RPGs stelle ich Soundeffekte und Hintergrundmusik oft runter und Sprachausgabe höher.
- Output Device für Sound: Diese Einstellung ist leider nur bei den wenigsten Spielen dabei. Besonders bei shootern möchte ich mein Headset als Primäre Quelle angeben können, die damit vom Windows-Standard, meinen Boxen, abweicht.


----------



## Bananen8r0t (22. Februar 2017)

Ein Spiel dass die 60fps auf aktueller Hardware nicht erreichen kann IST minderwertig. Ich muss auch Crytek da zustimmen dass Framelocks absoluter Blödsinn sind.

Stabilität ist natürlich wichtig, aber ich sehe das nicht als Feature, sondern als Selbstverständlichkeit an ^^


----------



## OutsiderXE (22. Februar 2017)

Meine Reihenfolge:
1. Stabilität: Wenn's nicht läuft ist alles Andere egal.
2. Freie Tastenbelegung: Als Linkshänder muss ich fast jede Funktion umstellen.
3. 60 FPS: Es sollte zumindest nicht auf 30 gelockt sein.
4. Mods sind toll, bin selber Modder, aber in den meisten Spielen  sind sie mir egal.
5. Umfangreiche Grafikoptionen: Ich gebe mich auch mit einem simplen dreistufigen System zufrieden (läuft gut/Mittelweg/sieht gut aus), hauptsache die Performance ist zufriedenstellend.
6: Joystick- und Lenkrad-Support: Nie benutzt


----------



## Bananen8r0t (22. Februar 2017)

schmoki schrieb:


> Meine Wunsch-Features am PC sind:
> - Rahmenloser Fenstermodus: Nichts stört mehr als ein Balken im Fenstermodus oder nicht vernünftig raustabben können im Vollbildmodus. Leider gibts das nur bei etwa der hälfte der Spiele die ich besitze.



Schonmal mit einem Programm wie dem hier versucht? Windowed Borderless Gaming

Hab selbst keine Erfahrung damit weil ich in der Regel im Fullscreen spiele wegen geringerem Input-Lag, aber habe gehört das soll ganz gut funktionieren


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Februar 2017)

Mich interessieren nur hohe Frames und Stabilität. Optional auch umfangreiche Grafikoptionen, aber kein unbedingtes Muss, solange die wesentlichen Kernsettings vorhanden sind. Punkte die sich mit ordentlicher Arbeit umsetzen lassen, wenn man denn gewillt ist auch über ne Verschiebung des Releases nachzudenken. Aber genau das kommt vielen Publishern/Entwicklern selten in den Sinn, und daraus resultiert die Masse an Unfertigem.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (22. Februar 2017)

Sli Support bitte auf die Liste


----------



## schmoki (22. Februar 2017)

Bananen8r0t schrieb:


> Schonmal mit einem Programm wie dem hier versucht? Windowed Borderless Gaming


Third party Lösungen sind für mich keine Lösungen  Bei manchen Spielen kommt man allerdings nicht drum herum :3


----------



## MichaelG (22. Februar 2017)

Freie Tastaturbelegung aber dann bitte auch komplett und nicht eingeschränkt. Nicht daß der Tastaturblock mit den Tasten Entf/Einf, Pos1/Ende, Bild auf/Bild ab für die Belegung von Funktionen einfach nicht zur Verfügung steht. Das ist für mich als Key Arrow-Gamer essentiell. Weil eben die Möglichkeiten für einen Direktzugriff rund um die Pfeiltasten so schon etwas begrenzt sind (aber ausreichend wenn diese 6 Tasten zur Verfügung stehen) und ich daher somit fast alle Tasten im Umfeld benötige. 

Ich merke das gerade wieder bei Mass Effect 3 und auch bei den Vorgängern, daß es mir fehlt, diesen Tastenblock zur freien Belegung nutzen zu können. Melee z.B. auf die Mausrad-Taste zu legen ist da nur eine suboptimale Lösung. Ich würde z.B. auch gern die Funktion benutzen oder aus Fahrzeug aussteigen auf eine der dortigen Tasten legen.

Grafikoptionen sind für mich auch wichtig.

Aber was mir fehlt sind oft auch sehr spezielle Dinge die genre-/spielespezifisch sind und nicht generell für alle Spiele gelten. Z.B. bei RPG teils detailliertere Aufrüstmöglichkeiten, Einzelschußeinstellungen bei den Automatikwaffen bei COD, mehr Freiheiten eine Mission anzugehen als bei Ghost Warrior 2 wo man für jeden Furz an die Hand genommen wurde (ich will selbst entscheiden wie ich die Gegner und in welcher Reihenfolge ausschalte) u.s.w. oder bei Open World Games die Karte von Anfang an komplett begehbar zu machen. Außer vielleicht essentiellen Punkten auf der Map die z.B. für Bossgegner/Endgegner gelten. Teils wünschte ich mir eine Entschlackung der Sammelaufgaben. Die Einsammelung der Diamanten/Relikte etc. in FC3/4 ist bezüglich des Umfangs schon arg grenzwertig.

Oder daß nach einer Mission ein Gebäude/Gebiet einfach nicht mehr zur Verfügung steht. Da wünschte ich mir freie Begehbarkeit. Oder nach einem Autosave ohne Vorwarnung ist die Tür hinter einem auf einmal zu und an die Gegenstände die man einsammeln will kommt man nicht mehr heran. Super.

Oder die "hellseherische" KI. Man wird spät entdeckt und lädt neu und wird sofort nach dem Laden gesehen. Bullshit. Das andere Extrem: Man steht fast vor dem Feind und der ist blind wie ein Maulwurf. Hier war z.B. das uralte OPF spitze.

Bei Open World Titeln wünschte ich mir in vielen Fällen auch eine freiere Begehbarkeit von Gebäuden und auch ein "füllen" der Open World mit sinnvollen Dingen. Questgebern, Aufträgen, Missionszielen neben dem Hauptqueststrang u.s.w.

Mehr Spiele mit nicht linearem Verlauf und eventuell gar unterschiedlichen End-Optionen, was den Wunsch auf Wiederspielbarkeit erhöht. Auch die Möglichkeit Missionen auf unterschiedlichste Art und Weise zu lösen. Teils auch z.B. die Wahl zu lassen z.B. erschieße ich das Ziel oder finde ich eine andere Lösung die das Spiel in eine andere Richtung lenkt in einen anderen Storystrang. Wo wir wieder beim Thema Non-Linearität wären.

Teils glaubwürdigere und tiefgründigere Charaktere, teils auch glaubwürdigere Storys, mehr Detailliebe bei einigen Storys und mehr Immersion auch optischer Art bei einigen Titeln. Keine Abziehbildcharaktere sondern mehr Ambivalenz. Auch nicht vorhersehbare Charaktereaktionen. Ich will nicht schon zum Start erahnen können, daß mich Typ X sowieso verrät. Hier vielleicht auch eine Option einbauen, daß dieser Verrat nicht garantiert sondern nur "zufällig" geschieht oder der Typ es doch nicht tut. Je nachdem wie der Ablauf der Story bis zum Punkt X lief. Ich wünschte mir bei einigen Spielen auch mehr Fuck Momente, mehr unvorhersehbares (aber jederzeit trotzdem nachvollziehbares) überhaupt. Die Storys sind in 99,99% der Fälle der Schwachpunkt an einem Game.

Dazu auch unrealistische Dinge abschaffen. Holztüren die selbst unter RPG-Beschuß nicht kaputt gehen ? Niedrige Begrenzungen die man nicht überspringen kann ? Überhaupt fehlende Sprungoptionen bei einigen Spielen ?

Abschaffen von Zufallsdingen auf die man keinen spielerischen Einfluß hat, die einen aber den Missionsverlauf "versauen". Z.B. das Tier X attackiert einen und verrät somit den Ort wo man ist. Stealthansatz dahin.

Teils auch Dinge wie den Onlinezwang in SP-Titeln was mich massiv stört. Wenn ich dann in den MP gehe verstehe ich den Onlinezwang. Aber nicht für den Singleplayerpart.

Teils wünschte ich mir auch eine entschlackte Bedienung. Bei Spielen wie OFP, GTA oder AA sind die unzähligen Steuerungsoptionen schon stellenweise echt grenzwertig. Es muß ja nicht auf Minimum eingedampft werden oder casualisiert. Aber etwas weniger wäre zielführend. Zumal wenn ich die Tastaturbelegung verändere ständig gemeckert wird Taste x ist doppelt belegt oder für Funktion Y gibt es aktuell keine Tastenbelegung und man sich dann erst durch zig Menüs kramen muß um die Funktion zu finden die er anmeckert. Zumal wenn es für den Chat zig Tastenoptionen gibt. Wenn dann noch der Entwickler meint, daß der Gamer den Tastenblock mit Entf/Einf nicht braucht wirds doppelt kritisch. Und wenn ein Spiel wie AA um gewisse Funktionen auszulösen schon 2-3 Tasten braucht ist das echt too much.

Daß teils Tastaturbelegungen im Spiel Steamfunktionen auslösen. Ich will im Spiel von Steam nichts wissen. Daher geht mir das Anspringen vom Steam Overlay auf die Nüsse. Den (sorry) Scheiß brauche ich nicht.

Ich wünschte mir auch die verstärkte Rückkehr von alten Systemen wie Sanipacks statt Auto-Heal.

Dann hoffe ich auch, daß Outcast das alte System beibehält. Man fragt nach Person X und bekommt die Antwort: Er ging vor einiger Zeit nach Süden. Man läuft nach Süden und fragt sich dann durch. Statt einem fetten Questmarker auf die Karte zu klatschen: Hier findest Du den Kerl. Ich hoffe, daß Outcast: Second Contact diesen Fehler nicht begeht. Denn ein Artikel den ich gelesen hatte, weckt diesbezüglich einige Zweifel. In dem Artikel der letzte große Absatz Bezugnahme auf das Hilfesystem bei Personen:

http://www.pcgames.de/Outcast-Secon...assiker-Remake-auf-Herbst-verschoben-1219920/

Nicht daß das implementierte Hilfesystem dann das Spiel casualisiert. Gerade der Spielstil des Originals gefiel mir. Weil das realistisch integriert war mit dem durchfragen. Oder ist die heutige Jugend dazu zu unfähig oder wird dafür gehalten ?

Und wenn solche Features wie Savegame-Import von Teil 1 zu 2 oder Teil 2 zu 3 von einer Spieleserie angeboten werden sollte dies problemlos funktionieren. So wie zwischen ME 2 und 3 und nicht zu einer Wissenschaft/Katastrophe ausarten wie zwischen Teil 1 und 2 von ME.

Übrigens wünschte ich mir bei einigen Spielereihe a) Entscheidungen die sich auf Folgeteile auswirken wie bei ME und b) die Möglichkeit Spielstände aus den vorangegangenen Teilen zu importieren.


----------



## Bananen8r0t (22. Februar 2017)

schmoki schrieb:


> Third party Lösungen sind für mich keine Lösungen  Bei manchen Spielen kommt man allerdings nicht drum herum :3



Ja sowas ist natürlich keine Ausrede für die Entwickler. Aber das ist ja gerade das tolle am PC-Gaming, man hat die Option sich solcher Tools zu bedienen


----------



## Desotho (22. Februar 2017)

Ich will einfach dass sie die Konsolenspiele halbwegs anständig für den PC umsetzen, das reicht mir.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Februar 2017)

TheFanaticTesters schrieb:


> Sli Support bitte auf die Liste



das dürfte wohl so ziemlich das unwichtigste feature überhaupt sein.


----------



## USA911 (22. Februar 2017)

Ja, ja...


> Techland hat das dazu zu sagen: "Das ist extrem schwer umzusetzen, weil jedes Spiel anders ist. Viele [Spieler, Anm. d. Red.] empfinden es jedoch als absoluten Maßstab ohne darüber nachzudenken, was die Software sonst noch leisten muss. [Als Entwickler] erreichst du entweder die 60-Fps-Marke wie von dir erwartet oder du schaffst es nicht und dein Spiel ist automatisch minderwertig, was natürlich Quatsch ist."



60FPS ist nun mal der mindest Standard bei PC Spielen und wenn ein mindest Standard nicht erreicht wird, dann ist es auch ein qualitatives Merkmal. Schließlich ist ein Auto was keine 60 km/h schafft auch minderwertig zu den anderen Autos, da es nicht die Infrastruktur in der gesamtheit nutzen kann wie andere Fahrzeuge (Autobahn).


----------



## belakor602 (22. Februar 2017)

Manche Aussagen klingen schon wie MIMIMI. Ich arbeite in der Arbeit mit der Java Monkey Engine, die ich keineswegs als gut bezeichnen würde noch kenne ich mich sonderlich damit aus. Allerdings können wir die Applikation x-beliebig vergrößern und verkleinern und die passt sich an jede Pixelmenge und jedes Format an on the fly.

Was die FPS betrifft ist das schon sehr schwer wobei es bei uns unwichtig ist da es kein Spiel ist. Aber trotzdem macht die Aussage der Entwickler kaum Sinn, denn wenn man es schafft das ein Spiel gut auf low-end Hardware läuft wird es excellent auf High-end laufen. Man muss nur gut programmieren, was man natürlich als schwierig bezeichnen kann. Aber bitte man darf sich sowas erwarten dürfen oder?

Alles in allem merkt man schon das es einfach nur von der Erfahrung des Entwickler abhängt. Crytek die halt sehr technik affin sind sehen alle Punkte als selbstverständlich an, währen andere meinen es wäre dies und das zu schwer... Leider fehlt den meisten Teams anscheinend einfach das Know-How.


----------



## Clover81 (22. Februar 2017)

Leute, alles, was ich will, sind Stabilität und eine vernünftige PC-Steuerung. Wenn ihr das hinbekommen habt, reden wir über die anderen Features.


----------



## OdesaLeeJames (22. Februar 2017)

Das wichtigste für mich: keine exklusive Deals (jedes Game für jede Platform) und Stabilität (Grundvoraussetzung)!


----------



## Scholdarr (22. Februar 2017)

Meine Top-3 Wünsche:


sehr gute M/T-Anpassung (bestenfalls bereits im Design!)
sehr hohe Stabilität, keine Bugs
gute Optimierung (aber nicht notwendigerweise über dem Konsolenniveau bei Multiplat)

Ich bin übrigens nach wie vor beeindruckt, wie viel die PCler meist extra fordern, während sie gleichzeitig aber nicht mehr bezahlen wollen, sondern eher deutlich weniger. Diese typische "Entitlement"-Mentalität ist ebenso lächerlich wie widersinnig..  

Es wäre eigentlich nur fair (für alle!), wenn Entwickler "PC-exklusive Features (High-Res Texturen, 60FPS+, umfangreiche Settings, SLI-Support usw)" bei einem Multiplat-Spiel als extra DLC verkaufen würde. Der relativ anspruchslose "Normalo-"PCler bekommt dann das Spiel nach wie vor zum normalen (max. Konsolen-)Preis während diejenigen, die höhere Ansprüche haben, eben auch mehr zahlen müssen. Wer einen vierstelligen Betrag in seinen Gaming-PC steckt, der kann bestimmt auch 70€+ für Spiele berappen...


----------



## Gast1661893802 (22. Februar 2017)

Hohe Stabilität und wenig Bugs ist klar denke ich.


Das eine dynamische UI Anpassung heutzutage ein "Problem" darstellt ist einfach lächerlich (siehe z.b. bei Steam unter UHD) wenn man den schon zu faul/blöd ist Schriftgrößen anpassbar zu gestalten.
Sogar Prüfungen a la hier sollen auf max n Pixel x Zeilen Text hin, also gebe ich die Maxgröße y vor, sind kein Hexenwerk.


Generell lassen sich viele Parameter sehr gut abschätzen und Warnungen aussprechen, wenn z.B. der Videospeicher überfüllt wird etc.
Hinweise auf den Grat des Performanceeinflusses sollten Standard sein.


Freie Tastaturbelegungen sowie M+T sind sozusagen Programmiervorschule


Effekte wie Film Grain (gerne genutzt um hochskaliertes zu kaschieren)
oder Chromatische Abberation (eigentlich ein unnatürlicher Effekt, der nur bei Optiken auftaucht) der zudem nur Performance frisst sollten generell abschaltbar sein.
Postprozessing a la Tiefenunschärfe kann in Cutscenes ganz sinnvoll sein, aber wenn das Spiel bestimmt in welcher Distanz ich scharf sehen kann bekomme ich die Krise,
Bewegungsunschärfe macht nur bei niedrigen FPS wirklich Sinn.


Mangelnder 21:9 oder wasauchimmer Support geht gar nicht, komischerweise brauchen AAA Titel dort scheinbar eher Nachhilfe als Indietitel !
(z.B. Fallout4, MetalGearSolid5 wo es mit Fanhilfe plötzlich kein Problem ist)
Im Zweifel Anpassung aufs Bild mit Wahl Balken R+L oder Abschnitt Oben/Unten
Titel wie ArmA können seit Jahren im übrigen sogar TripleHead,Verzerrungen hin oder her !

FOV ist schon etwas spezieller, vor allem wenn die Darstellungsmenge im Zaun gehalten werden soll (zudem Stimmung, Fairness bei MP)
Ggf. einfach bezüglich MP den Server gültige Parameter migeben, a la mit abgeschalteten Gras ist hier nicht!
In Punkto Performace einfach wie erwähnt einen Hinweis auf den Grat der Verschlechterung.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (22. Februar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Es wäre eigentlich nur fair (für alle!), wenn Entwickler "PC-exklusive Features (High-Res Texturen, 60FPS+, umfangreiche Settings, SLI-Support usw)" bei einem Multiplat-Spiel als extra DLC verkaufen würde. Der relativ anspruchslose "Normalo-"PCler bekommt dann das Spiel nach wie vor zum normalen (max. Konsolen-)Preis während diejenigen, die höhere Ansprüche haben, eben auch mehr zahlen müssen. Wer einen vierstelligen Betrag in seinen Gaming-PC steckt, der kann bestimmt auch 70€+ für Spiele berappen...


Für diverse Programmier Vorschniveau Dinge extra Geld zu verlangen wär der Hammer!
Bildauflösungen, UI Anpassung M/T Unterstützung sind Standard und können bei der Entwicklung fest eingeplant werden, ein einmaliges Ausarbeiten dann universell für alle Produkte genutzt werden!

High-Res Texturen sind bei den Entwicklern ohnehin üblicherweise vorhanden, ich kenn einige Arbeiten von BIS wo dort die Texturen deutlich qualitativer mit zig Layer im PSD Format vorliegen, auch die Graphiken von Konsolenspiele werden auf den PC erstellt, üblicherweise in besserer Auflösung und dann zum Release auf das gewünschte Format automatisiert heruntergerechnet.

FPS Begrenzungsaufhebungen zu bezahlen wär auch ein Hammer, Mechanismen wie Steuerungen damit zu timen ist 198x, wo Spiele wie das erste Wing Commander auf nem Pentium plötzlich 20x so schnell liefen 



SLI Support kann ich nicht einschätzen,


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Februar 2017)

Meine Top-3 waren auf jeden Fall dabei:

1. Frei belegbare Steuerung und Controller-Wahl
2. Freies Speichern
3. 60+ fps

Gerade das fehlen von Punkt 1 und 2 wäre für mich Grund genug, ein Spiel nicht zu spielen. Unter anderem bei Dark Souls hab ich mich darüber sehr geärgert, hab es bis heute nie durchgespielt und werde mir auch in Zukunft kein Spiel der Reihe kaufen, solange diese beiden Features nicht hinzugefügt werden. Bei der Controllersteuerung hab ich jedes Mal nen Krampf gekriegt und mir fehlt auch die Motivation, für jeden kleinen Fehler nen kompletten Levelabschnitt nochmal zu spielen.

In Flug- und Rennspielen sollten auf jeden Fall mehrere Controller gleichzeitig unterstützt werden (ich hab Lenkrad, Shifter und Pedale von drei verschiedenen Herstellern), bei Forza Horizon 3 hat mich das Fehlen ein wenig gestört. Wobei das in dem Fall nicht sooo katastrophal war, da die Physik zwar im Ansatz glaubwürdig, aber doch sehr gefiltert und arcadelastig war. Somit war das ganze auch mit Controller recht gut spielbar. Forza Apex hab ich nie getestet, aber da würde mich das wohl sehr viel mehr stören. Auch da hab ich gehört, dass die Lenkradunterstützung nicht besonders gut sein soll, nur ein Controller belegt werden kann (also nur Lenkrad, keine separaten Pedale oder Shifter) und Dinge, wie Lenkradrotationswinkel nicht einstellbar sind.

60 fps sind mir zwar auch sehr wichtig, aber nicht für jedes Genre. Bei nem Point & Click Adventure oder nem Top Down RPG a la Pillars of Eternity brauche ich die nicht unbedingt. Bei Spielen, in denen ich mich frei durch eine 3d-Welt bewege und Präzision und Reaktionsschnelligkeit nötig sind (z. B. Zielen mit der Maus) sind die meiner Meinung nach aber Pflicht.

Sachen wie Grafikeinstellungen sind natürlich aus Performancegründen wichtig, aber auch weil mich einige Effekte stören. Depth of Field und Bewegungsunschärfe sehen auf Screenshots toll aus, beim Spielen selbst stören die mich aber doch. Jedes Spiel sollte eigentlich die Option haben, dass diese Effekte nur bei Zwischensequenzen oder in Replay/Screenshotmodus zum Einsatz kommen. Wenn ein Screenshotmodus vorhanden ist (Ansel ist ein guter Schritt in die richtige Richtung, wird aber leider nur von sehr wenigen Spielen unterstützt), dann sollte der meiner Meinung nach auch immer, unabhängig von den eingestellten Grafikeinstellungen, für das Rendern dieses einen Screenshots die maximalen Details verwenden. Darf dann ja ruhig ein wenig länger dauern, wenn man in hohen Auflösungen rendert ist da ja eh schon der Fall.

Den anderen Punkten stimme ich auch zu, ist aber auch immer vom Spiel abhängig. Mod-Support z. B. ist toll, brauche ich aber nicht für jedes Spiel. Wobei ich da auch immer noch zwischen Gameplay-, Content- und Grafikmods unterscheide. SweetFX z. B. funktioniert ja eigentlich schon bei (fast) jedem aktuellen Spiel. Content- und Gameplaymods sind da schon seltener, aber bei Spielen, wie der Elder Scrolls Reihe würde ich nicht darauf verzichten wollen. Auch bei Witcher 3 war mir der (eingeschränkte) Mod-Support sehr willkommen, da ich so das Userinterface ein wenig modifizieren konnte und ich ne angenehmere Kameraperspektive (kein rein- und rauszoomen, etwas niedrigeres Field of View) einstellen konnte. Bei relativ geschlossenen Spielen, die einfach nur eine recht lineare Geschichte erzählen (z. B. Point & Click Adventures), brauche ich sowas aber nicht unbedingt, solange das Spiel an sich funktioniert. Je sandboxier ein Spiel ist, desto mehr Sinn machen Mods meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## SGDrDeath (22. Februar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Daß teils Tastaturbelegungen im Spiel Steamfunktionen auslösen. Ich will im Spiel von Steam nichts wissen. Daher geht mir das Anspringen vom Steam Overlay auf die Nüsse. Den (sorry) Scheiß brauche ich nicht.


Du weißt aber schon das du das Steam Overlay abschalten kannst?


----------



## Orzhov (22. Februar 2017)

Also auf der Liste scheint mir nur Stabilität wirklich sinnvoll zu sein. Stabile Framerates sind in meinen Augen Teil davon.
Der Rest scheint mir doch eher in die Richtung Special Snowflake/Sonderwunsch/Extrawurst zu gehen.

Was nicht auf der Liste steht und schon mehrmals genannt wurde ist eine angemessene Preis- und DLCpolitik. Sowas wie einen Cashshop in einem Vollpreisspiel ist einfach nur gierig.


----------



## Scholdarr (22. Februar 2017)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Für diverse Programmier Vorschniveau Dinge extra Geld zu verlangen wär der Hammer!
> Bildauflösungen, UI Anpassung M/T Unterstützung sind Standard und können bei der Entwicklung fest eingeplant werden, ein einmaliges Ausarbeiten dann universell für alle Produkte genutzt werden!
> 
> High-Res Texturen sind bei den Entwicklern ohnehin üblicherweise vorhanden, ich kenn einige Arbeiten von BIS wo dort die Texturen deutlich qualitativer mit zig Layer im PSD Format vorliegen, auch die Graphiken von Konsolenspiele werden auf den PC erstellt, üblicherweise in besserer Auflösung und dann zum Release auf das gewünschte Format automatisiert heruntergerechnet.
> ...


Es geht mir gar nicht um eine einzelne Besprechung der jeweiligen Maßnahmen. Es geht darum, dass PC-Versionen mehr Aufwand erfordern (und dieser Aufwand auch ganz selbstverständlich eingefordert wird), aber gleichzeitig weniger (oder zumindest nicht mehr) Geld kosten (und der durchschnittliche PC-Kunde auch  nicht bereit ist, mehr zu bezahlen). Das passt einfach nicht zusammen und das hat auch noch nie zusammen gepasst. Man muss sich nicht wundern, wenn Entwickler und Publisher eher zögerlich bei PC Umsetzungen sind, die  geringere Profite versprechen als die entsprechenden Konsolen-Pendants (höhere Entwicklungskosten bei gleichzeitig geringeren Verkaufspreisen). Wenn wir mal über den Tellerrand des Spielebiz hinaus blicken und uns andere Märkte betrachten, dann nimmt das Spielebiz hier wahrlich eine völlig widersinnige Sonderstellung ein. Denn nirgendwo sonst wird das "Premiumprodukt", das mehr und bessere Features für die bestmögliche Produkterfahrung bietet (=PC Version), zu einem  (meist) geringerem Preis verkauft als das "Standardprodukt" (=Konsolenversion).

Das ist im PC-Markt einzig und alleine ein Mentalitätsproblem, sprich: weil wir PCler es gewohnt sind, bevorzugt behandelt zu werden und bessere Features zu einem geringerem Preis zu bekommen. Eine rationale oder wirtschaftlich schlüssige Begründung dafür existiert jedoch nicht. Und auf Dauer ist das daher auch schädlich für den gesamten PC-Markt, wenn sich die Mentatlität  hier nicht radikal ändert. Aktuell gibt es dazu aber leider keine Anzeichen, viele PCler sind offenbar selbst dann noch völlig unzufrieden, wenn sie ein offensichtlich besseres Produkt zu einem günstigeren Preis bekommen (ein gutes Beispiel dafür sind  diverse Ubisoft-Spiele der jüngeren Vergangenheit). Diese überzogene und  völlig gegenstandslose Entitlement-Mentalität schadet dem PC Markt, weil sie wirtschaftlichen Überlegungen der Hersteller entgegen läuft. Und natürlich ist es ok, wenn wir diverse Features und Standards in PC Spielen fordern und erwarten (das tue ich ja auch). Nur sollten/müssen wir dann auch bereit sein, entsprechend (mehr) dafür zu bezahlen. Das ist alles.


----------



## hplo (22. Februar 2017)

Da ich Familie habe, ist das wichtigste Feature überhaupt ein Quicksave, damit ich jederzeit von dem Spiel wegkann, um später an derselben Stelle weiterzumachen. Vieles andere lässt sich zur Not ertragen, habe bis vor dem Kauf meiner RX480 The witcher 3 mit 15fps gespielt, hat trotzdem Spass gemacht


----------



## USA911 (22. Februar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wer einen vierstelligen Betrag in seinen Gaming-PC steckt, der kann bestimmt auch 70€+ für Spiele berappen...



So ein schmarrn. Woran willst Du das fest machen. Ich zahle mehr für meinen PC, damit die Technik länger aktuell ist und zahle im Endeffekt über die Nutzungsdauer meines PCs weniger als der der jedes Jahr ein 300€ Gerät kauft. Und alle die sich mal was gönnen sollen automatisch mehr zu Kasse gebeten werden? Die die sparen auf solchne Geräte, die willst Du bestrafen durch mehr kosten....


----------



## Scholdarr (22. Februar 2017)

USA911 schrieb:


> So ein schmarrn. Woran willst Du das fest machen. Ich zahle mehr für meinen PC, damit die Technik länger aktuell ist und zahle im Endeffekt über die Nutzungsdauer meines PCs weniger als der der jedes Jahr ein 300€ Gerät kauft. Und alle die sich mal was gönnen sollen automatisch mehr zu Kasse gebeten werden? Die die sparen auf solchne Geräte, die willst Du bestrafen durch mehr kosten....


Ich will überhaupt niemanden "bestrafen". Ich lege nur dar, wie ein faires Bezahlmodell aussieht. Und der Preisvergleich war natürlich auf Konsolen bezogen. Jemand, der sich nur alle paar Jahre eine Konsole für 300€ kauft ist von der Kaufkraft sicherlich anders einzustufen als jemand, der sich im selben Zeitraum einen Gaming-PC für 1000€ gönnt. Aber selbst das ist nicht wirklich relevant. Relevant ist, dass man für Features vergleichsweise gerecht bezahlen sollte. Wenn ich als PC-Spieler eine bessere Version erwarte bzw. möchte, dann wäre es nur fair, dafür auch mehr bezahlen zu müssen als für die Standard(konsolen)version. Außerhalb des Spielebiz funktioniert das übrigens überall so, was ja auch den absolut nachvollziehbaren Regeln des wirtschaftlichen Handelns folgt. Einfaches Beispiel: Eine BluRay kostet zu Release sicher nicht weniger als das DVD-Pendant, sie kostet mindestens so viel oder mehr. Und dieses simple Beispiel deckt die Gegebenheiten  im Spielebiz nicht mal zur Gänze ab, weil die Kosten für eine bessere PC-Version viel höher sind als vergleichsweise die Kosten für eine bessere BluRay-Version bei Filmen. Es wäre also noch viel logischer, wenn sich die höheren Kosten bzw. der höhere Aufwand auch im Preis von (guten/besseren) PC-Versionen von Videospielen niederschlagen...


----------



## Gemar (22. Februar 2017)

Ich finde Performance und Stabilität ist das wichtigste. Dicht gefolgt von anpassbarer Steuerung und Grafik. Und Probleme mit Menüsteuerung, Mausbeschleunigung, UI, Auflösung und FOV sollten erst gar nicht auftauchen.

Wenn von Anfang an sauber gearbeitet wird, gibt es auch weniger Probleme, bzw lassen sich diese schneller lösen. Ein wichtiger Faktor dafür ist genügend Zeit dafür zu haben. Und dass dieser oft fehlt zeigen Spiele von EA, UbiSoft, Microsoft und Bethesda nur allzu oft.

Es gibt aber leider auch Ausreißer:
Arkham Knight, Just Cause 3, Mafia 3, alles Spiele die selbst nach Release nur Stiefmütterlich Updates bekamen und teilweise immer noch Probleme haben. Obwohl deren Vorgänger es wesentlich besser machten.

Schlimm sind auch die sogenannten Remakes oder Remastered,
Häufig nur eine mittelschwere Katastrophe, in die mehr Werbebudget geflossen zu sein scheint, als Arbeit.

Oder Gratis-Updates für Spiele nach langer Zeit.
Warcraft 3 ist so ein Kandidat.
- Die KI wurde verkrüppelt
- Der Netzcode nie verbessert
- Der vermeintliche Wide-Screen Patch war nur ein misslungener Versuch echtes Breitbild zu bieten
- Sinnvolle Patches? Fehlanzeige! Uralte Bugs wurden nie behoben. Wichtige Elemente (z.B. Mehrspielermenü) nie verbessert.


----------



## Wamboland (22. Februar 2017)

1. Stabilität - wobei das eigentlich eine Selbstverständlichkeit ist. Das es nicht auf jedem PC geht ist mir klar, aber wenn es auffällig viele Problemmeldungen gibt ... dann stimmt was nicht. 
2. 60 FPS - das ist das Minimum. Wer behauptet 30 FPS reicht (am PC) der hat keine Ahnung. Gut sieht man das beim Nioh 30/60 FPS Video (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxjGUhl6JTM) 
3. Grafikoptionen - Ich will einfach am PC die beste Optik, aber wie schon im Artikel steht, natürlich muss es auch für kleinere PCs skalierbar sein. 
4. Multi-Monitor Support - nichts ist schlimmer als Mauszeiger die aus dem Spielfenster springen. Und 2 Monitore sind eher Standard beim PC als die Ausnahme. 
5. Freie Tastenbelegung - wäre mal Zeit das das auch auf Konsolen Standard wird. Steht auch nur auf Platz 5 weil ich das für selbstverständlich halte.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (22. Februar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Das ist im PC-Markt einzig und alleine ein Mentalitätsproblem, sprich: weil wir PCler es gewohnt sind, bevorzugt behandelt zu werden und bessere Features zu einem geringerem Preis zu bekommen. Eine rationale oder wirtschaftlich schlüssige Begründung dafür existiert jedoch nicht.


Da vergisst Du jetzt aber die Finanzierungform von Konsolen!

Auch wenn das heute nicht mehr so derart Bestand haben dürfte, werden Konsolenspiele dazu genutzt subventionierte Hardware finanziell auszugleichen.
Ist wie bei der Einsparung der Einzelhandelskosten und trotzdem höheren Digitalverkaufspreisen vermute ich.

Wie hoch ein tatsätzlicher Subventionsanteil von Konsolenspielen aktuell wirklich ist kann hier ohnehin wohl kaum einer sagen.
Das die vermutlichen Hardware EK Preise unter dem VK Preis liegen sagt ja auch nichts über die kalkulierten Einnahmen/Hardware von MS, Sony & Nintendo.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (22. Februar 2017)

Wamboland schrieb:


> 4. Multi-Monitor Support - nichts ist schlimmer als Mauszeiger die aus dem Spielfenster springen. Und 2 Monitore sind eher Standard beim PC als die Ausnahme.


Im Spielesektor eher Wunschdenken möchte ich behaupten, im Bürosektor unterschreibe ich das sofort.
Zumal 2 Monitore beim Spielen eher kontraproduktiv sind (Fadenkreuz auf Monitorübergang) und 3 (Triple Head) zwar wieder sinnvoll aber sehr selten anzutreffen sind. (Grakapower)


----------



## Evolverx (22. Februar 2017)

Das ein Spiel auf dem PC auch Stabil laufen soll ist natürlich eine selbstverständlichkeit. Die FPS waren mir allerdings schon immer scheißegal und ich finde das jeder der so fanatisch auf 60 FPS besteht schlicht weg verrückt ist.
Was optionen angeht gibt es 2 dinge die mir in viel zu vielen spielen fehlen. Zum einen das spiel in einem randlosen Fenster laufen zu lassen, zum anderen in den Audiooptionen das Ausgabegerät unabhängig von der Windows standarteinstellung auswählen zu können.


----------



## Wamboland (22. Februar 2017)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Im Spielesektor eher Wunschdenken möchte ich behaupten, im Bürosektor unterschreibe ich das sofort.
> Zumal 2 Monitore beim Spielen eher kontraproduktiv sind (Fadenkreuz auf Monitorübergang) und 3 (Triple Head) zwar wieder sinnvoll aber sehr selten anzutreffen sind. (Grakapower)



Daher mein Beispiel mit dem Mouse-Lock. Ich zocke auch nur auf einem Monitor, aber der 2. wird eben paralell genutzt. Discord/Browser/TS3 usw. 

Und da ist es dann nervig (z.b. Overwatch spinnt da im Borderless-Windowed Mode. Wenn ich die Maus da sehr schnell bewege springt sie raus - im Vollbild zum glück nicht. Das haben aber manche Spiele die selbst bei Vollbild die Maus nicht auf den Monitor beschränken.


----------



## weazz1980 (22. Februar 2017)

Also das mit 4K und 3 Bildschirmen ist doch alles Quatsch. Klar gibt's Leute die solch ein Setup haben, aber das ist eher die Ausnahme. Meine Liste

1. Stabilität
2. Offene Framerate
3. Skalierbare Grafik (siehe Punkt 2)

Es ist mir wichtig Spiele entsprechend dem Genre einstellen zu können. Counterstrike: Alles minimal, höchstmögliche Framerate. Dragen Age Inquisition: Grafik max. Auch wichtig finde ich abschaltbare Effekte, wie Motionblur und Ambient Occlusion. Manche mögen diese Effekte, manche hassen Sie. Darum ist es wichtig diese Optional zu machen.

Andere Punkte sind natürlich immer nice-to-have, aber beeinflussen mein Kaufverhalten nicht.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (22. Februar 2017)

weazz1980 schrieb:


> Also das mit 4K und 3 Bildschirmen ist doch alles Quatsch. Klar gibt's Leute die solch ein Setup haben, aber das ist eher die Ausnahme.


Wer hat denn die 4K in die 3 Bildschirme da eingestreut ?

Triple Head gibt es schon grob überschlagen 1-2 Tage länger als 4K Panels, trotzdem ist Graka Power bei 3x 16:x nicht ganz unerheblich.


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. Februar 2017)

Bananen8r0t schrieb:


> Ein Spiel dass die 60fps auf aktueller Hardware nicht erreichen kann IST minderwertig.


Ist dem wirklich so? Pauschal kann man das, meiner Meinung nach, nicht sagen. Dafür gibt es einige Faktoren zu berücksichtigen, bzw. Fragen zu beantworten. 

1. Wie hoch ist die Auflösung? Dass eine hohe Auflösung mehr Rechenleistung erfordert, das ist selbstverständlich. Auch aktuelle High End-Hardware schafft etliche AAA-Titel nicht flüssig bei einer 4K-Auflösung oder niedriger. 
1440p sind mMn ein optimales Verhältnis zwischen Performance und Bildqualität und sollte auch gute Mittelklasse-PCs nicht überfordern. High End-Hardware sollte aktuelle Titel in dieser Auflösung schon flüssig darstellen können. 

2. Kantenglättung: Das selbe in Grün wie in Punkt 1. Es gibt außerdem zig Arten von Kantenglättung und keine ist die perfekte Lösung. Die eine glättet zu wenig. Die andere verbraucht massiv Leistung und widerum andere funktionieren nur auf GPUs bestimmter Hersteller (TXAA z.B.)

3. Wenn die allgemeine Grafikqualität nicht im Verhältnis zur Performance steht, dann ist es natürlich eine ganz miese Sache. War ja zuletzt ganz arg bei Dishonored 2 der Fall und es läuft immernoch nicht ganz rund, wenn man höhere Auflösungen über 1080p verwendet. Und ohne Kantenglättung ist ein extremer Treppcheneffekt zu beobachten. Aber wenn ein Spiel, wie Crysis damals, tatsächlich alles zum Zeitpunkt des Releases technisch mögliche aus einer Engine raus holt und vlt. sogar noch darüber hinaus, dann ist es meiner Meinung nach kein Thema und keine Überraschung, wenn auch High End-Hardware keine 60fps schaffen. 

4. Was meinst du denn mit aktueller Hardware? Aktuell kann auch günstige Einsteiger-Hardware sein. Natürlich läuft ein Spiel da nicht flüssig, wenn man alles auf max. Details spielen will.  Die persönlichen Settings, die man in einem Spiel gewählt hat, spielen natürlich auch eine Rolle, genauso wie die Leistung der Hardware. 

Und all diese Faktoren bedingen sich natürlich auch gegenseitig. Also kann man nicht pauschal sagen, dass ein Spiel, dass auf einem PC keine 60fps erreichen kann, minderwertig ist. Außerdem kommt es noch auf die persönlichen Vorlieben an. Ich z.B. habe lieber konstante 30fps, dafür aber eine deutlich bessere Bild- und Grafikqualität (je nach Spiel).


----------



## MichaelG (22. Februar 2017)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon das du das Steam Overlay abschalten kannst?



Thx. Ist mir tatsächlich neu.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Februar 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ist dem wirklich so? Pauschal kann man das, meiner Meinung nach, nicht sagen. Dafür gibt es einige Faktoren zu berücksichtigen, bzw. Fragen zu beantworten.
> 
> 1. Wie hoch ist die Auflösung? Dass eine hohe Auflösung mehr Rechenleistung erfordert, das ist selbstverständlich. Auch aktuelle High End-Hardware schafft etliche AAA-Titel nicht flüssig bei einer 4K-Auflösung oder niedriger.
> 1440p sind mMn ein optimales Verhältnis zwischen Performance und Bildqualität und sollte auch gute Mittelklasse-PCs nicht überfordern. High End-Hardware sollte aktuelle Titel in dieser Auflösung schon flüssig darstellen können.
> ...



Naja. Ich sag mal ein aktueller 1000 EUR PC sollte mit einer 500 EUR Grafikkarte an Bord schon bei einer 1080p Auflösung und voller Detailstufe auf 60 FPS mindestens kommen. Ansonsten ist die Engine oder die Programmierung irgendwie crap. Also ich komme z.B. bei BF1 und auch bei The Division bei Vollast in den Details und 1080p locker flockig auf 3-stellige FPS-Zahlen unter Dx11. Bei DX12 müßte ich das nochmal checken aber zuletzt waren es (3-4 Treibervarianten ist das her) um die 60 FPS bei BF1 unter DX12. Und ich denke mal, daß sich die Performance unter Dx12 noch deutlich verbessern wird. Weil sowohl Dx12 wie auch die Treiber diesbezüglich immer mehr Feinschliff bekommen.

Und Mafia 3: So gern ich den Titel auch habe. Aber die Engine ist (sorry) totaler Crap. Extrem schwankende FPS, dreistellig hier nicht mal ansatzweise eine Chance (bei knapp um die 70 FPS ist Ende im Gelände) und das wo mein System bei anderen Spielen wie z.B. BF1 oder The Divison bei voll aufgedrehten Details mal eben 110-140 FPS hinzaubert.

Daß ich das gleiche nicht von einem 500 EUR System mit einer 100 oder 150 EUR Grafikkarte verlangen kann ist auch klar. Und daß sich das ganze im weiteren zeitlichen Verlauf auch wieder relativieren wird ist auch logisch. Aber dann steht irgendwann eh wieder eine neue Grafikkarte an, wenn mir die Relation der Leistung nicht mehr langen wird.


----------



## Scholdarr (22. Februar 2017)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Da vergisst Du jetzt aber die Finanzierungform von Konsolen!
> 
> Auch wenn das heute nicht mehr so derart Bestand haben dürfte, werden Konsolenspiele dazu genutzt subventionierte Hardware finanziell auszugleichen.
> Ist wie bei der Einsparung der Einzelhandelskosten und trotzdem höheren Digitalverkaufspreisen vermute ich.
> ...


Wenn du das schon mit einbeziehst, dann darfst du auch die Kosten für Steam  (~30% ) etc. auf dem PC nicht außen vor lassen. Rein funktional gesehen ändert das auch nichts daran, dass  die PC-Version aus Herstellersicht einfach "zu billig" ist, wenn man auf mehreren Plattformen anbietet. Aber sicher, für die interne Kostenrechnung ist das schon von Belang, welche Abgaben noch geleistet werden müssen, da hast du recht.



MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja. Ich sag mal ein aktueller 1000 EUR PC sollte mit einer 500 EUR Grafikkarte an Bord schon bei einer 1080p Auflösung und voller Detailstufe auf 60 FPS mindestens kommen. Ansonsten ist die Engine oder die Programmierung irgendwie crap


Also die Aussage ist ja mal völliger Humbug. Ich kann eine Engine mit Millionen von Polygonen, extrem umfangreichen Shadern und aberwitzig hoch aufgelösten Texturen basteln, die auf einem 1000€ PC bei 1080p nur als Diashow angezeigt werden, obwohl die Engine absolut fehlerfrei und bestmöglich programmiert wurde  und es ganz objektiv keine Optimierungsmöglichkeiten mehr gibt. Warum sollte ich das auch nicht können? Und warum sollte ich das als Entwickler nicht dürfen? Ob das wirtschaftlich Sinn macht, ist eine ganz andere Frage, aber dieses "Standardsetting als Anspruch" aka 1080p+maximale Details+1000€PC=60FPS ist völlig willkürlich von dir gewählt, zumal dabei keinerlei Aussage über die optische und technische Qualität des Spiels getroffen wird. Warum soll es nicht möglich sein, ein Spiel zu programmieren, das pervers gut aussieht und bei dieser Konfiguration nur bei 30 FPS läuft? Was ist daran automatisch schlecht programmiert oder crap? Crap ist imho die Mentalität vieler PCler, dass ein gewisses Hardwareniveau dazu "berechtigen" sollte, alle Spiele bei maximalen Details und 60 FPS zocken zu können. So funktioniert die Welt aber nicht und das ist auch gut so. Wie gut und schnell ein Spiel läuft, hängt nämlich nicht einzig davon ab, wie gut ein Spiel programmiert wurde, sondern vor allem davon, was der Entwickler erreichen will - und wen. Und wenn die Vision des Entwicklers die aktuelle Hardwareleistung sprengt (und der entsprechende Entwickler das in Kauf nimmt), dann läuft das Spiel eben nicht mehr mit 60 FPS bei 1080p und maximalen Details. Das war anno dazumal mit Crysis schon so und mit Star Citizen ist es bisher zumindest (hier steht die Optimierung natürlich noch aus, aber es ist absehbar) bisher auch nicht anders.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Februar 2017)

Evolverx schrieb:


> Die FPS waren mir allerdings schon immer scheißegal und ich finde das jeder der so fanatisch auf 60 FPS besteht schlicht weg verrückt ist.



Höhere Framerate = weniger Inputlag, da das Bild schneller auf Eingaben reagiert. Allein das ist schon ein Grund, warum ich nicht darauf verzichten möchte. Ein Rennspiel mit 30 fps ist für mich unspielbar, ein schneller Shooter auch. Wenn ich deswegen verrückt bin ... dann ist das halt so.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Februar 2017)

Also bei einem Adventure stören mich 25-30 FPS nicht. Bei Shootern oder Autorennspielen sollten es für flüssiges Gaming schon 60 FPS sein. Je mehr darüber desto besser. Das ist auch objektiv sinnvoll (siehe Inputlag, Reaktionsumsetzung u.s.w.). 

Wenn 2 leistungsseitig vergleichbar gute Spieler in einem Shooter gegeneinander zocken der eine mit 30 FPS der andere mit 100 FPS würde ich mal schätzen, daß derjenige mit 100 FPS die deutlich besseren Gewinnchancen hat.


----------



## belakor602 (22. Februar 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Also auf der Liste scheint mir nur Stabilität wirklich sinnvoll zu sein. Stabile Framerates sind in meinen Augen Teil davon.
> Der Rest scheint mir doch eher in die Richtung Special Snowflake/Sonderwunsch/Extrawurst zu gehen.



Du meinst also das RAW-Mouse input, anpassbare Tastenbelegung, FOV und Support für alle gängigen Auflösungen und Formate und zu guter letzt min 60fps special snowflake Extrawurst ist? Gehts noch? Das sind ja mal so richtig basic features. Farbenblinden-Modus gehört eigentlich auch in jedes Spiel rein. Man muss dir ja wohl nicht erklären dass Spiele ohne Raw-Input quasi unspielbar sind, Linkshänder anpassbare Tastenbelegung dringend nötig haben und manche Leute von niedrigen FOV wortwörtlich das Kotzen kommt? Und ganz ehrlich keines der Punkte sind wirklich eine Hexerei außer Performance aber bitter ein bisschen was wird man von einem Entwickler noch verlangen können. Wie sich so viele Leute mit so niedrigen Ansprüchen zufrieden geben können ist mir ein Rätsel...


----------



## MichaelG (22. Februar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wenn du das schon mit einbeziehst, dann darfst du auch die Kosten für Steam  (~30% ) etc. auf dem PC nicht außen vor lassen. Rein funktional gesehen ändert das auch nichts daran, dass  die PC-Version aus Herstellersicht einfach "zu billig" ist, wenn man auf mehreren Plattformen anbietet. Aber sicher, für die interne Kostenrechnung ist das schon von Belang, welche Abgaben noch geleistet werden müssen, da hast du recht.
> 
> Also die Aussage ist ja mal völliger Humbug. Ich kann eine Engine mit Millionen von Polygonen, extrem umfangreichen Shadern und aberwitzig hoch aufgelösten Texturen basteln, die auf einem 1000€ PC bei 1080p nur als Diashow angezeigt werden, obwohl die Engine absolut fehlerfrei und bestmöglich programmiert wurde  und es ganz objektiv keine Optimierungsmöglichkeiten mehr gibt. Warum sollte ich das auch nicht können? Und warum sollte ich das als Entwickler nicht dürfen? Ob das wirtschaftlich Sinn macht, ist eine ganz andere Frage, aber dieses "Standardsetting als Anspruch" aka 1080p+maximale Details+1000€PC=60FPS ist völlig willkürlich von dir gewählt, zumal dabei keinerlei Aussage über die optische und technische Qualität des Spiels getroffen wird. Warum soll es nicht möglich sein, ein Spiel zu programmieren, das pervers gut aussieht und bei dieser Konfiguration nur bei 30 FPS läuft? Was ist daran automatisch schlecht programmiert oder crap? Crap ist imho die Mentalität vieler PCler, dass ein gewisses Hardwareniveau dazu "berechtigen" sollte, alle Spiele bei maximalen Details und 60 FPS zocken zu können. So funktioniert die Welt aber nicht und das ist auch gut so. Wie gut und schnell ein Spiel läuft, hängt nämlich nicht einzig davon ab, wie gut ein Spiel programmiert wurde, sondern vor allem davon, was der Entwickler erreichen will - und wen. Und wenn die Vision des Entwicklers die aktuelle Hardwareleistung sprengt (und der entsprechende Entwickler das in Kauf nimmt), dann läuft das Spiel eben nicht mehr mit 60 FPS bei 1080p und maximalen Details. Das war anno dazumal mit Crysis schon so und mit Star Citizen ist es bisher zumindest (hier steht die Optimierung natürlich noch aus, aber es ist absehbar) bisher auch nicht anders.



Du denkst hier nicht weiter. Wenn will der Entwickler daß sich sein Spiel verkauft. Und wenn ein Spiel auf einem 1000 EUR PC zur Diashow degradiert wird folgen daraus sehr geringe Absätze bzw. bei Preorder massive Refunds z.B. bei Steam, weil nicht jeder ein 4000 EUR PC mit 2 Titan X hat. Besitzer von irgendeinem 500 EUR PC oder 700 EUR PC schauen dann komplett in die Röhre. Demzufolge wird der Titel ein wirtschaftliches Desaster. Schon mal darüber nachgedacht ? Das ist doch die logische Konsequenz. Wenn wird dem Entwickler daran gelegen sein, nicht nur das best mögliche optische Ergebnis ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste zu erreichen sondern auch daß sich das Spiel auch verkaufen kann. Soo doof dürfte kein Entwickler sein, daß er das nicht mit im Fokus hat. Nicht umsonst gibt es ab und zu die Downgrade-Debatten. Und wenn dann als Mindestvorraussetzung auf der Packung dasteht 1080Ti oder Titan X wars das dann wohl bezüglich einem Verkaufserfolg. Und der Publisher/Entwickler wird viele solcher Eskapaden nicht überleben.

Denn mal ehrlich: Wieviele Gamer kaufen sich PC oder PC-Einzelteile zum Zusammenbauen deren Wert deutlich über 1000 EUR liegt ? (die Forenbeiträge hier sind nicht unbedingt repräsentativ für den Gesamtmarkt. Das darfst Du auch nicht vergessen). Diese Art Käufer gibt es, keine Frage. Aber der Haupt-Gamingmarkt spielt sich wohl eher im Bereich zwischen 500 bis 1000 EUR PCs ab. Entsprechend danach richten sich auch die Entwickler die die Spiele auf eine potentiell möglichst große Käufergruppe zuschneiden. Und wenn dann nicht mal ein 1000 EUR PC langt wars das dann für eine große Verbreitung. Wie gesagt immer den "1000 EUR-PC" zeitnah betrachten und nicht 2, 3 oder 4 Jahre später. Sondern zeitnah zum Kauf..

Und bei Multiplattformtiteln muß der Titel ja auch auf der PS 4 oder One laufen. Demzufolge wird er das dann (eigentlich) bei einem qualitativ guten Port auch auf einem 1000 EUR PC. Wenn nicht dann - Crap (beim Port) Rein logische kausale Zusammenhänge.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Februar 2017)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Du meinst also das RAW-Mouse input, anpassbare Tastenbelegung, FOV und Support für alle gängigen Auflösungen und Formate und zu guter letzt min 60fps special snowflake Extrawurst ist?



ehrlich gesagt: ja. er hat recht.
der großteil dieser features sind imo nur für einen winzigen bruchteil wirklich relevant.
was raw-input eigentlich macht, werden selbst hier nur die allerwenigsten überhaupt wissen.

21:9 nutzt ebenfalls kaum jemand, dementsprechend auch keinesfalls basic.
am ehesten würde ich noch bei der tastenbelegung zustimmen. aber auch daran ändern in aller regel wohl nur sehr sehr wenige etwas, sofern es denn geht natürlich.
ich bin übrigens linkshänder und tue das auch nur in den allerseltensten fällen mal. 

und selbst mit der fps-zahl beschäftigen sich vermutlich weitaus weniger menschen als wir hier in unserem elfenbeinturm vielleicht annehmen.
völlig absurd wirds bei dingen wie multi-monitor-support oder sli. noch mehr nische geht fast gar nicht.

nicht falsch verstehen, ich spiele auch in den grafikoptionen etc. rum und ändere das ein oder andere.
aber ich bin wohl auch kaum repräsentativ.


----------



## belakor602 (22. Februar 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt: ja. er hat recht.
> der großteil dieser features sind imo nur für einen winzigen bruchteil wirklich relevant.
> was raw-input eigentlich macht, werden selbst hier nur die allerwenigsten überhaupt wissen.
> 
> ...



Wieviele Leute es tatsächlich brauchen ist völlig irrelevant. Gibt auch nicht besonders viele Farbenblinde oder Leute die Motion Sickness becomen von niedrigen FOV. Ein Must-Have ist es mM nach trotzdem. Und auch Sachen wie 21:9, die Sache ist einfach dass 21:9 Support ja absolut keine Hexerei ist. So schwer kann das ja nicht sein. Auch Sachen wie Raw-Input, absolute lächerlich einfach umzusetzen. Dass das dann trotzdem nicht gemacht wird zeugt von mangelnden Interesse/Know How. Das einzig wirklich schwere ist die Performance aber die Performance muss man ja sowieso mal hinkriegen auch für die Konsolen erstmal. Das Problem mit dem 30fps Locks ist ja dass sie Locks sind weil die Physik und alles am Arsch ist wenns mal mehr FPS sind. DAS ist das echte Problem. Game-Logik an die FPS zu binden ist sowieso das größte Programmier-Unding das es gibt und alle Entwickler die das machen gehören erst mal richtig abgewatscht. Wenn kein Lock drin ist kann man ja wenigstens übertriebene Hardware draufhaun und das Ding rennt auch mit 60fps. Allgemein sollte es keine 30fps Spiele mehr geben auch für Konsolen nicht. Nioh spiele ich auch in 60fps und ist mir 10 mal lieber als ein bisschen bessere Grafik für die Ruckelorgie 30fps. Auch Trackmania für die Ps4 ist ein Genuss dank 60fps. Ich verstehe nicht wie Leute sich mit 30fps zufrieden geben können, ist ja zum kotzen. Da habe ich lieber Ps3-Grafik aber dafür schön flüssige 60fps.


----------



## Orzhov (22. Februar 2017)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Du meinst also das RAW-Mouse input, anpassbare Tastenbelegung, FOV und Support für alle gängigen Auflösungen und Formate und zu guter letzt min 60fps special snowflake Extrawurst ist? Gehts noch? Das sind ja mal so richtig basic features. Farbenblinden-Modus gehört eigentlich auch in jedes Spiel rein. Man muss dir ja wohl nicht erklären dass Spiele ohne Raw-Input quasi unspielbar sind, Linkshänder anpassbare Tastenbelegung dringend nötig haben und manche Leute von niedrigen FOV wortwörtlich das Kotzen kommt? Und ganz ehrlich keines der Punkte sind wirklich eine Hexerei außer Performance aber bitter ein bisschen was wird man von einem Entwickler noch verlangen können. Wie sich so viele Leute mit so niedrigen Ansprüchen zufrieden geben können ist mir ein Rätsel...



Ich würde meine Ansprüche an Spiele als recht überschaubar betrachten, also kein Grund dich aufzuführen wie ein angestochenes Schwein. Außerdem ziehe ich mein Selbstwertgefühl nicht daraus das ich besondere Forderungen an Videospiele stelle so wie du es scheinbar tust. Bei meiner Meinung bleibe ich übrigens, ich weiß auch z.B. nichtmal was Raw Input ist und als Linkshänder komme ich Bestens mit Spielen zu recht wo ich keine freie Tastaturbelegung habe.

Grundsätzlich möchte ich dir raten dich in Bereiche zurückzuziehen wo du nicht der Meinung anderer Menschen ausgesetzt bist. Du scheinst empfindlich zu reagieren.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Februar 2017)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Wieviele Leute es tatsächlich brauchen ist völlig irrelevant.



genau genommen ist das der einzige punkt von relevanz.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (22. Februar 2017)

Also bei der Grafik bin ich durchaus bereit Abstriche zu machen, aber die Steuerung muss flutschen. Habe mich letztes Jahr erst durch Dead Space gequält und empfand das schon als Frechheit, was einem da zugemutet wurde. Andererseits wäre das Spiel vermutlich viel zu leicht, wenn es sich halbwegs vernünftig steuern ließe...


----------



## shaboo (22. Februar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Das ist im PC-Markt einzig und alleine ein Mentalitätsproblem, sprich: weil wir PCler es gewohnt sind, bevorzugt behandelt zu werden und bessere Features zu einem geringerem Preis zu bekommen. Eine rationale oder wirtschaftlich schlüssige Begründung dafür existiert jedoch nicht.


Ja, genau, der PC-Spielemarkt ist der erste und einzige Markt der Welt, auf dem die Preise einzig und alleine von den Konsumenten bestimmt werden und nicht mehr von den Herstellern. Bei Dir fragt man sich echt manchmal, unter welchem Stein Du eigentlich lebst. Die Preisbildung von PC-Spielen unterlegt in genau derselben Weise den üblichen ökonomischen Gesetzen und Phänomenen wie andere Dinge auch; wenn die sich Dir nicht erschließen, liegt das vielleicht einfach an Dir.

Du hast auf dem PC ein viel größeres Angebot als auf den Konsolen (dank GOG und Co sogar zurück bis 1990) und mehr Konkurrenz führt nun mal auch zu niedrigeren Preisen. Zudem sorgt die praktisch allgegenwärtige Accountbindung und der Ausschluss des Wiederverkaufs für das Gefühl, PC-Spiele heutzutage eher zu mieten als zu kaufen, was auch nicht eben die Bereitschaft fördert, viel Geld für ein Spiel auszugeben. Ich kann mich auch nicht daran erinnern, dass Massen von Spielern mit Mistgabeln und Fackeln vor den Hauptsitzen von Valve, EA oder Ubisoft gestanden und permanente Sales gefordert hätten. Auf diese Idee kam man dort von ganz alleine - und dass hierdurch Wertschätzung und Preisgefüge von PC-Spielen auf Dauer sinken, versteht sich wohl von selbst. (Das ist so ähnlich wie der Streaming-Ausverkauf im Musikbusiness. Auch das ist nichts, was irgendein Konsument ultimativ gefordert hätte.)

Im übrigen sind wir PCler es schon lange nicht mehr "gewohnt, bevorzugt behandelt zu werden". Da der Konsolenmarkt - wie Du ganz richtig sagst - viel größer ist und sich die Entwickler dann folgerichtig eher darauf konzentrieren, ist es doch mittlerweile reine Glücksache, ob die PC-Version eine Eigenentwicklung, ein guter, ein mittelmäßiger oder ein schlechter Port ist - wo werden wir denn da bitte "bevorzugt behandelt"?


----------



## Scholdarr (22. Februar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Du denkst hier nicht weiter.


Liest du eigentlich die Posts von anderen auch komplett? Denn ich habe natürlich auch darüber explizit darüber  gesprochen, dass das nur dann der Fall ist, wenn das der Entwickler auch selbst will. Abgesehen davon sprach ich (und du vorher auch) von MAXIMALEN DETAILS. Das schließt in keinem Fall eine Abstufung bzw. Optimierung nach unten aus. Ich weiß nicht, was den geneigten PC-Spieler mit 1000€-PC davon abhalten sollte, ein Spiel bei mittleren Details zu spielen, wenn die Hardware für maximale Details eben (noch) nicht ausreicht. Oder fällt dem PCler dann ein Zacken aus seiner Masterrace-Krone?! Sorry, aber ich verstehe es einfach nicht. Settingbezeichnungen sind doch  völlig variable und willkürliche Größen. Wir PCler sollten uns eher freuen, dass es maximale Settings gibt,  die wir vielleicht erst in ein paar Jahren bei 60 FPS genießen können. Solange spielen wir eben bei den Einstellungen, die  uns ein flüssiges Spielerlebnis möglich machen, ganz egal ob die jetzt als hoch, mittel oder niedrig bezeichnet werden. Am Ende zählt eh nur, ob die Optik zur Leistung passt.


----------



## Scholdarr (22. Februar 2017)

shaboo schrieb:


> Ja, genau, der PC-Spielemarkt ist der erste und einzige Markt der Welt, auf dem die Preise einzig und alleine von den Konsumenten bestimmt werden und nicht mehr von den Herstellern.


Lustig, denn das habe ich nirgendwo behauptet...



> Bei Dir fragt man sich echt manchmal, unter welchem Stein Du eigentlich lebst. Die Preisbildung von PC-Spielen unterlegt in genau derselben Weise den üblichen ökonomischen Gesetzen und Phänomenen wie andere Dinge auch; wenn die sich Dir nicht erschließen, liegt das vielleicht einfach an Dir.


Nicht gleich wieder beleidigend werden, ok? Man kann sich doch auch einfach mal sachlich streiten...



> Du hast auf dem PC ein viel größeres Angebot als auf den Konsolen (dank GOG und Co sogar zurück bis 1990) und mehr Konkurrenz führt nun mal auch zu niedrigeren Preisen.


Nö, eigentlich nicht. Der Markt für AAA-Spiele (>40-50€) ist auf dem PC nicht größer als auf den Konsolen. Der Indie-Bereich ist eigentlich ein komplett anderer Markt.



> Zudem sorgt die praktisch allgegenwärtige Accountbindung und der Ausschluss des Wiederverkaufs für das Gefühl, PC-Spiele heutzutage eher zu mieten als zu kaufen, was auch nicht eben die Bereitschaft fördert, viel Geld für ein Spiel auszugeben. Ich kann mich auch nicht daran erinnern, dass Massen von Spielern mit Mistgabeln und Fackeln vor den Hauptsitzen von Valve, EA oder Ubisoft gestanden und permanente Sales gefordert hätten. Auf diese Idee kam man dort von ganz alleine - und dass hierdurch Wertschätzung und Preisgefüge von PC-Spielen auf Dauer sinken, versteht sich wohl von selbst. (Das ist so ähnlich wie der Streaming-Ausverkauf im Musikbusiness. Auch das ist nichts, was irgendein Konsument ultimativ gefordert hätte.)


Also zum einen ist der Besitz imho nicht das maßgebliche Element beim Kauf eines Videospiels (sondern der Konsum) und zum anderen rede ich nicht von Sales, sondern von Releasepreisen. Übrigens werden auch auf der Konsole immer häufiger Spiele digital samt Accountbindung verkauft  - aber immer noch teurer als für den PC.



> Im übrigen sind wir PCler es schon lange nicht mehr "gewohnt, bevorzugt behandelt zu werden". Da der Konsolenmarkt - wie Du ganz richtig sagst - viel größer ist und sich die Entwickler dann folgerichtig eher darauf konzentrieren, ist es doch mittlerweile reine Glücksache, ob die PC-Version eine Eigenentwicklung, ein guter, ein mittelmäßiger oder ein schlechter Port ist - wo werden wir denn da bitte "bevorzugt behandelt"?


Bei fast allen großen Multiplat-Spielen bekommt der PCler "mehr"(= eine bessere Spielerfahrung)  für "weniger" Geld. Das ist einfach ein Fakt. Eine "Eigenentwicklung" zu fordern ist bei Multiplat-Spielen, bei denen mindestens 2/3 der Absätze auf den Konsolen abgesetzt werden, auch etwas gewagt, zumal dann, wenn die PCler offenbar nicht gewillt sind, wirklich was dafür springen zu lassen.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Februar 2017)

*Was PC-Spieler wollen: Die wichtigsten Features laut Entwicklern - und wie aufwändig sie sind*

Ganz einfach. Weil dann bei einem 500 EUR PC (Mehrheit der Kunden) gar nichts mehr geht (weiter denken). Außerdem sind bei Multiplattformtiteln die Konsolen das schwächste Glied. Der nächste Grund dafür.

Wer offensichtlich nicht lesen kann bist Du.

Und bislang habe ich mit meiner Theorie vollkommen Recht.


----------



## Scholdarr (22. Februar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ganz einfach. Weil dann bei einem 500 EUR PC (Mehrheit der Kunden) gar nichts mehr geht. Außerdem sind bei Multiplattformtiteln die Konsolen das schwächste Glied.


Mehrheit der Kunden für was genau? Glaubst du wirklich, dass die Mehrheit der PCler, die sich ein AC Unity, Battlefield 1  oder Watch_Dogs 2 kaufen nur eine 500€ Möhre daheim rum stehen haben? Ich nicht. Aber das ist eigentlich auch völlig irrelevant.

Wenn ein Publisher/Entwickler keine Kundschaft mit 500€ PCs bedienen will, dann ist das seine Entscheidung, ganz egal, ob du das für wirtschaftlich sinnvoll erachtest oder nicht. Zumal du im Beitrag, den ich zitiert habe, die steile Behauptung aufgestellt hattest, dass  jede Programmierung Mist sei, die dir bei einem 1000€ PC keine 60 FPS bei maximalen Details liefert. Aber scheinbar ist es dir unmöglich zu erkennen, dass das eine völlig willkürliche Forderung ist, die keinerlei Hand oder Fuß hat. Und natürlich ist es prinzipiell auch möglich, eine Engine zu bauen, bei denen einer mit 500€ PC auf den niedrigsten Einstellungen zocken kann und  jemand mit 1000€ PC trotzdem nicht in den Genuss der maximalen Details bei 1080p kommt.  OB  der Entwickler seine Engine so weit skalieren will, ist ganz ihm überlassen, technisch möglich ist es .



> Wer offensichtlich nicht lesen kann bist Du.


Ich kann super lesen, nur musst du halt auch mal auf das eingehen, was andere schreiben und dir nicht nur irgendwelche Rosinen rauspicken, aus dem Zusammenhang reißen - und den Rest einfach ignorieren.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Februar 2017)

Umgekehrt. Aber wir sind uns einig, daß wir uns nicht einig sind. 

PS: Und Du würdest Dich wundern wie viele nur einen 500 EUR-PC haben. Der Blick hier ins Forum ist nicht repräsentativ für die "Außenwelt"


----------



## Scholdarr (22. Februar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Umgekehrt. Aber wir sind uns einig, daß wir uns nicht einig sind.






> PS: Und Du würdest Dich wundern wie viele nur einen 500 EUR-PC haben. Der Blick hier ins Forum ist nicht repräsentativ für die "Außenwelt"


Die "Außenwelt" ist aber auch nicht repräsentativ für die Leute, die sich die neuesten (grafikintensiven) AAA(+)-Spiele für PC kaufen.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Februar 2017)

Doch für Stückzahlen schon.


----------



## Scholdarr (22. Februar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Doch für Stückzahlen schon.


Ahja? Hast du Daten, die das belegen? Würde mich echt interessieren.


----------



## belakor602 (22. Februar 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Ich würde meine Ansprüche an Spiele als recht überschaubar betrachten, also kein Grund dich aufzuführen wie ein angestochenes Schwein. Außerdem ziehe ich mein Selbstwertgefühl nicht daraus das ich besondere Forderungen an Videospiele stelle so wie du es scheinbar tust. Bei meiner Meinung bleibe ich übrigens, ich weiß auch z.B. nichtmal was Raw Input ist und als Linkshänder komme ich Bestens mit Spielen zu recht wo ich keine freie Tastaturbelegung habe.
> 
> Grundsätzlich möchte ich dir raten dich in Bereiche zurückzuziehen wo du nicht der Meinung anderer Menschen ausgesetzt bist. Du scheinst empfindlich zu reagieren.



Keine Angst mein Selbstwertgefühl kommt von nichts denn wenn man Gründe braucht um selbstsicher zu sein ist man nicht wirklich selbstsicher. Ich habe doch genau das selbe getan wie du, du meintest das Leute die sehr hohe Ansprüche haben special snowflakes sind und ich sagte anspruchslose Menschen sind mir ein Rätsel. Ich bin eher der Meinung dass du mit meiner Meinung nicht zurecht kommst. Ich mach keinen Hehl daraus, dass ich zu der Sache eine sehr starke Meinung habe und eigentlich auch ein bisschen auf anspruchslosere Menschen runterschaue. Das ist allgemein so, wir als Kunden könnten soviel mehr verlangen und uns nicht so veräppeln lassen denn wir haben die Publisher bei den Eiern. Aber nein, denkt doch an die armen Publisher wenn die doch nur an unsere Brieftasche denken. Scheiss drauf sage ich, wir Kunden sollten egoistisch für uns denken und uns nicht drum Sorgen wie voll die Taschen der Publisher werden. Ist ja echt kein Kunststück Games richtig für den PC zu portieren wie es viele Entwickler schon gezeigt haben. Also wieso ein Auge zudrücken wenn sie es versauen?


----------



## MichaelG (22. Februar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ahja? Hast du Daten, die das belegen? Würde mich echt interessieren.



Kausalität. Mehr potentielle Kunden wenn die HW-Anforderungen in moderater Mitte bleiben statt sich auf High End zu konzentrieren um sich damit den potentiellen Kundenstamm ohne jede Logik drastisch einzuschränken. Ist eine logische Kausalität.


----------



## Scholdarr (22. Februar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Kausalität. Mehr potentielle Kunden wenn die HW-Anforderungen in moderater Mitte bleiben statt sich auf High End zu konzentrieren um sich damit den potentiellen Kundenstamm ohne jede Logik drastisch einzuschränken. Ist eine logische Kausalität.


Das beantwortet meine Frage nicht.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Februar 2017)

Klar beantwortet sie diese. Nur scheint Dir die Antwort nicht zu gefallen.


----------



## MrFob (22. Februar 2017)

Was denn, ein ganzer Artikel und 3 Seiten kommentare und noch keiner hat das feature "DRM freie Veroeffentlichung im retail und/oder auf GOG" als von Spielern gewuenscht genannt? Na dann mach ich mal den Anfang.
Ist auch nicht sooooo schwer zu implementieren. Da muss man nur was weglassen.


----------



## Spiritogre (22. Februar 2017)

Meine Wünsche an Spiele sind:

1. möglichst vollständige, bug- und absturzfreie Spiele
2. kein Framelock aber optionales V-Sync
3. freie Tastaturbelegung, bessere Unterstützung von Gamepads 
    (etliche Bandai Namco Games sind da eine Katastrophe oder auch BloodRayne Betrayel, ohne externen Mapper geht da gar nichts). 
4. möglichst flexible Grafikoptionen um ggf. eben bessere Optik oder bessere FPS zu haben, je nach Wunsch
5. Vernünftiger Vollbildmodus bzw. guter rahmenloser Fenster-Modus (meine Güte zicken viele Spiele bei diesem Punkt rum)
6. Flexible Auflösung, das Spiel läuft auf allem von 640x480 in 4:3 bis 8k in 21:9, schlicht entsprechend was Grafikkarte und Monitor darstellen können. Das Spiel schaut halt was der Treiber anbietet und bietet das dann ebenfalls an. 

Und irgendwas hatte ich noch, fällt mir aber gerade nicht mehr ein ...


----------



## belakor602 (22. Februar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Kausalität. Mehr potentielle Kunden wenn die HW-Anforderungen in moderater Mitte bleiben statt sich auf High End zu konzentrieren um sich damit den potentiellen Kundenstamm ohne jede Logik drastisch einzuschränken. Ist eine logische Kausalität.



Wäre aber auch nicht besonders schwer ultra-low settings zu bieten. Was hier anscheinend missverstanden wird dass man sich auf ein gewisses Hardwarelevel oder Grafikqualität festlegen muss was aber gar nicht stimmt. Die Entwickler bräuchten nur mehr Mut dazu dass ihre Spiele kacke aussehen und dann würde selbst ein Witcher 3 auf einen Toaster laufen am Beispiel vom ultra low quality mod. 

http://cdn.wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/1307868202737233298.gif

Wenn ich halt nen Toaster zuhause habe aber trotzdem nicht auf ein modernes Spiel verzichten will, wieso sollten die Entwickler mich bevormunden? Ganz ehrlich Grafiksettings verkommen eh immer mehr zum Witz, gibt eigentlich kaum mehr richtig Unterschiede. Wobei umso besser die Grafik wird umso mehr Luft nach unten ist. Und schwer ist es nicht, einfach ein paar Konfigurationsdaten in einer Datei laden, absolute babyeinfach. Kann von mir aus mit einem Warnhinweis kommen dass es Artefakte gibt, zum Absturz kommen kann oder etc, Benützung auf eigene Gefahr. Aber dann könnten auch die Jungs mit Amd Athlon CPUs und GT 8800 noch Witcher 3 spielen.


----------



## Orzhov (22. Februar 2017)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Keine Angst mein Selbstwertgefühl kommt von nichts denn wenn man Gründe braucht um selbstsicher zu sein ist man nicht wirklich selbstsicher. Ich habe doch genau das selbe getan wie du, du meintest das Leute die sehr hohe Ansprüche haben special snowflakes sind und ich sagte anspruchslose Menschen sind mir ein Rätsel. Ich bin eher der Meinung dass du mit meiner Meinung nicht zurecht kommst. Ich mach keinen Hehl daraus, dass ich zu der Sache eine sehr starke Meinung habe und eigentlich auch ein bisschen auf anspruchslosere Menschen runterschaue. Das ist allgemein so, wir als Kunden könnten soviel mehr verlangen und uns nicht so veräppeln lassen denn wir haben die Publisher bei den Eiern. Aber nein, denkt doch an die armen Publisher wenn die doch nur an unsere Brieftasche denken. Scheiss drauf sage ich, wir Kunden sollten egoistisch für uns denken und uns nicht drum Sorgen wie voll die Taschen der Publisher werden. Ist ja echt kein Kunststück Games richtig für den PC zu portieren wie es viele Entwickler schon gezeigt haben. Also wieso ein Auge zudrücken wenn sie es versauen?



Wir betrachten den jeweils anderen Standpunkt also mit einem gewissen Grad an Verachtung. Das finde ich in diesem Falle sogar gut, auch das du eine starke Meinung hast finde ich gut.
Als anspruchslos würde ich mich jedoch nicht bezeichnen, eher als genügsam. Mir entzieht sich auch der Reiz an Dingen wie Reshade, SweetFX. Jedoch verurteile ich Menschen nicht die ihren Spaß damit haben. Ich bin schon zufrieden wenn die Titel vernünftig laufen zu Release, was ja leider auch nicht mehr immer gegeben ist. Wert lege ich eher darauf die Titel so zu erleben wie die Entwickler sich das gedacht haben. Daher verwende ich Mods wenn auch nur sehr sparsam.

Um versuchen deine Frage zu beantworten. Oft werden mit Ports Studios beauftragt die einfach nur Auftragsarbeiten machen. Das kann mal funktionieren, manchmal auch nicht. Sollte etwas meiner Meinung nach mal nicht funktionieren, dann drücke ich das durch eine negative Kaufentscheidung aus.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (22. Februar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Also zum einen ist der Besitz imho nicht das maßgebliche Element beim Kauf eines Videospiels (sondern der Konsum) und zum anderen rede ich nicht von Sales, sondern von Releasepreisen. Übrigens werden auch auf der Konsole immer häufiger Spiele digital samt Accountbindung verkauft  - aber immer noch teurer als für den PC.


Aber wie wir schon festgestellt haben, ist nicht bekannt ob bzw. wie hoch eine Konsolenhardwareabgabe in den Konsolenpreisen drin sind, unabhängig davon ob sich die jeweiligen Konsolen Firmen noch zusätzlich einen Digitalverkaufbonus a la Valve genehmigen.
In Einzelhandel gibt es den Preisunterschied schließlich ebenfalls und  möglicherweise ist da auch noch eine Art Weiterkaufsabgabe dabei.
Die XBOX+PC Methodik erklärt möglicherweise auch die hohen Preise im MS Store indem eine Art Zusatzabgabe daran hängt.


Unter dem Strich kann man hier viel debattieren aber ohne tiefgehendes Insiderwissen werden wir die Unterschiede leider nicht aufdröseln können.


----------



## mrvice (23. Februar 2017)

Ich empfinde 60 fps als absoluten standard! 
30 fps is schwachsinn man schaut ja auch keine kinofilme nur mit der hälfte der frames an 

also 60 fps kann man sehrwohl in der heutigen zeit erwarten.
Ich würde niemals ein game zocken bei dem ich auf 30 fps limitiert bin. ( es sei denn in ganz ganz ganz wenigen ausnahmefällen )


Chromatic abboration usw. < diese effekte sind dann absolut unnötig wenn falsch implementiert.
Wenn man durch eine Kameralinse schaut dann gibt s Chromatic abboration wenn das aber immer an ist ohne das man ingame durch etwas schaut was normalerweiße keine chromatic abboration hat dann ist es schlichtweg schwachsinn.

(deswegen drehn das auch viele leute ab weils einfach ein falsch oder schlecht implementierter effekt ist)


----------



## Buttonsmasher (23. Februar 2017)

Selbst nicht mal die normalen Standarts sind zu erhoffen bei meinen Spiele Firmen . Ich sag nur Gothic und Matschige Texturen , schlechte Steuerung das der Char am liebsten selbst Mord begehen möchte , Story so schlecht das selbst ein 12 Jähriger der etwas in der Birne hat was besseres schaffen kann von seiner Fantasie her als manche möchte gern Schriftsteller die glauben nur weil sie Wörter schreiben können , total die Super Autoren sind . Genug Leute beherrschen ihre jobs nicht oder klecksen einen scheiß zusammen für denn auch noch Geld verlangt wird . Wenn man kein Talent hat versuchen es immer wieder Menschen etwas zu schaffen wo ihnen das Wissen oder die Klugkeitheit einfach fehlt .
Deswegen gibt es auch so komische Filme im Kino die nicht mal im TV gucken würde weil sie langweilig sind . Frage mich immer noch wie die es auf die Leinwand da schaffen anscheint durch Bestechung oder Konections .


----------



## Scholdarr (23. Februar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Klar beantwortet sie diese. Nur scheint Dir die Antwort nicht zu gefallen.


Ich habe nach Daten gefragt. Wenn du keine hast, dann sag das doch einfach. Wenn du willst, kannst du das dann immer noch mit deiner persönlichen Einschätzung verbinden. Danach hatte ich allerdings nicht gefragt.



mrvice schrieb:


> 30 fps is schwachsinn man schaut ja auch keine kinofilme nur mit der hälfte der frames an


Ähm, doch, genau das tut man eigentlich.


----------



## Schakar (23. Februar 2017)

Modding seh ich als extrem zweischneidiges Schwert!

Klar sind Mods in Cities: Skylines oder Stellaris sehr cool. Manchmal sogar ein Segen, wenn sie Bugs oder Balancing Probleme beheben. In anderen Spielen wie World of Tanks können sie aber auch ein echter Fluch sein! Dann, wenn die hauseigene Schnittstelle es ermöglicht, cheats zu basteln.
Da MUSS jeder Entwickler oberste Priorität setzten, diese Schnittstelle auch 100% sicher zu gestalten.
Wenn er das nicht kann, sollte er besser keine als eine schlechte Lösung anbieten!!

Btw ein gutes Options-Menü ist die Basis zu 60 FPS .
Wer bei allen Einstellungen auf Minimal nicht die 60 FPS erreicht ... der sollte stat nem Game neue Hardware kaufen .


PS: Punkt und Vorderung Nr.1 sollte IMMER Stabilitär und BUG-Freiheit sein!!
Nichts schädigt den Ruf mehr, wie ein Spiel, dass unspielbar ist. Sei es, weil es dauernd crashed oder man alle 5 Meter hängen bleibt.


----------



## Schakar (23. Februar 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Was denn, ein ganzer Artikel und 3 Seiten kommentare und noch keiner hat das feature "DRM freie Veroeffentlichung im retail und/oder auf GOG" als von Spielern gewuenscht genannt? Na dann mach ich mal den Anfang.
> Ist auch nicht sooooo schwer zu implementieren. Da muss man nur was weglassen.


Dann wäre ich noch dabei mit KEIN ONLINE ZWANG. Das is sooooooo verdammt nervig, wenn ich pure solo Games im Urlaub nicht starten kann, weil das mist Dingen unbedingt und sinnloser Weise online Zwang hat!!!!


----------



## MichaelG (23. Februar 2017)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Wäre aber auch nicht besonders schwer ultra-low settings zu bieten. Was hier anscheinend missverstanden wird dass man sich auf ein gewisses Hardwarelevel oder Grafikqualität festlegen muss was aber gar nicht stimmt. Die Entwickler bräuchten nur mehr Mut dazu dass ihre Spiele kacke aussehen und dann würde selbst ein Witcher 3 auf einen Toaster laufen am Beispiel vom ultra low quality mod.
> 
> http://cdn.wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/1307868202737233298.gif
> 
> Wenn ich halt nen Toaster zuhause habe aber trotzdem nicht auf ein modernes Spiel verzichten will, wieso sollten die Entwickler mich bevormunden? Ganz ehrlich Grafiksettings verkommen eh immer mehr zum Witz, gibt eigentlich kaum mehr richtig Unterschiede. Wobei umso besser die Grafik wird umso mehr Luft nach unten ist. Und schwer ist es nicht, einfach ein paar Konfigurationsdaten in einer Datei laden, absolute babyeinfach. Kann von mir aus mit einem Warnhinweis kommen dass es Artefakte gibt, zum Absturz kommen kann oder etc, Benützung auf eigene Gefahr. Aber dann könnten auch die Jungs mit Amd Athlon CPUs und GT 8800 noch Witcher 3 spielen.



Macht man aber eben als Entwickler nicht weil man ja mit Optik werben will. Ein Witcher 3 mal überspannt in 16 bit Grafik mit 200 x 300 dpi ist irgendwie dann "unsexy" und kein Aushängeschild mehr. Nicht umsonst geht die Entwicklung in letzter Zeit soweit daß zwischen low Settings und High Settings kaum optische Unterschiede erkennbar sind. Falls das noch nicht aufgefallen sein sollte. Weil man als Entwickler eben auch mit der Optik des Produktes wirbt. Und das muß auch bei den schwächeren Computern "ziehen". Für low läßt man dann halt nur einige Features weg die massiv Leistung fressen ohne daß diese aber deutliche Auswirkungen auf die Optik haben. Kumuliert sieht man dann zwar schon Unterschiede, die aber nicht soo massiv ausfallen wie es vielleicht früher einmal der Fall gewesen war. Daß einige Kunden massive grafische Einbußen nicht stören ist das eine. Aber die Entwickler spekulieren halt darauf, daß die größte Zahl der Kunden mit schwächeren Systemen sich sonst aufregen würden.

Genau aus dem Grund sage ich ja: Wenn ein Game auf einem 1000 EUR PC bei High Settings in Diashow daherkommt langt selbst ein 500 EUR PC nicht für low Settings. Dabei natürlich immer im Fokus behalten, daß ich mit 1000 EUR System eine sinnvolle HW-Kombination meine und keinen (eigentlich) 400 EUR PC mit 600 EUR Waku.  .

Aus dem Grund - kausaler Zusammenhang - sage ich ja warum sich die Entwickler ungefähr auf diese bezahlbarerer Hardware einschießen. Wenn die sich auf eine Titan X fokussieren würden hätten sie keinerlei große Marktchancen, weil sie eben wenn sie bei ihrem Credo bleiben (Optik) dann nur bis zu einer 1070/1080 herunterskalieren und die anderen Kunden damit außen vor lassen. Für die Leute mit Titan X und Co. sind dann Dinge wie 3-stellige FPS Zahlen bei Ultra Settings da.

Daß sich das ganze dann irgendwann verschiebt weil der 2017 gekaufte 1000 EUR PC dann irgendwann einmal 2019/2020 leistungstechnisch nicht mehr in der Liga mitspielt um die genannten Bedingungen zu erfüllen aber die Entwickler neue Titel herausgebracht haben ist doch ganz klar. War doch früher nicht anders und noch extremer (ich erinnere mich an Zeiten wo aller 3 Monate eine neue Grafikkarte her mußte). Wenn man dann mithalten will muß man dann halt wieder nachrüsten.

Wie gesagt ich habe ja nun x Spieletitel in meiner Bibliothek und auch viele neue. Ich habe seit Jahren nicht festgestellt, daß meine aufgestellte Theorie falsch ist. Diese wurde im Gegenteil immer wieder bestätigt. Und ist wie gesagt auch kausal erklärbar (potentielle Marktabdeckung).

Die Entwickler sehen ja auch die HW-Preise, was für Grafikkarten aufgerufen wird und auf diese wird sich dann fokussiert bzw. in dem Bereich skaliert. Alles andere wäre wirtschaftlicher Blödsinn (Verhältnis Hardware-Marktanteile).


----------



## belakor602 (23. Februar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Macht man aber eben als Entwickler nicht weil man ja mit Optik werben will. Ein Witcher 3 mal überspannt in 16 bit Grafik mit 200 x 300 dpi ist irgendwie dann "unsexy" und kein Aushängeschild mehr. Nicht umsonst geht die Entwicklung in letzter Zeit soweit daß zwischen low Settings und High Settings kaum optische Unterschiede erkennbar sind. Falls das noch nicht aufgefallen sein sollte. Weil man als Entwickler eben auch mit der Optik des Produktes wirbt. Und das muß auch bei den schwächeren Computern "ziehen". Für low läßt man dann halt nur einige Features weg die massiv Leistung fressen ohne daß diese aber deutliche Auswirkungen auf die Optik haben. Kumuliert sieht man dann zwar schon Unterschiede, die aber nicht soo massiv ausfallen wie es vielleicht früher einmal der Fall gewesen war. Daß einige Kunden massive grafische Einbußen nicht stören ist das eine. Aber die Entwickler spekulieren halt darauf, daß die größte Zahl der Kunden mit schwächeren Systemen sich sonst aufregen würden.



Genau das ist ja das Problem. Man kann ja mit der Grafik eh werben, die Entwickler packen eh nur Ultra-Settings in ihre Werbungen . Man müsst sich nur trauen Settings anzubieten die jenseits von gut und böse rauf und runtergehen. Muss ja auch nicht ein Preset sein, man würde nur dass was man über .ini files oder mods machen würde aus den Settings-Menü machen. Von mir aus in einem Extra Advanced Settings-menü mit Warnhinweis dass keine Verantwortung übernommen wird. Allerdings stimmt es leider dass es dann wahrscheinlich trotzdem Shitstorms gibt. Wenn man ja z.B Schatten in .ini Files auf 8k stellt reißt das ganz schön die Performance ein, oder Grass spawn rate. Wäre das im Options-Menü würden sich wahrscheinlich zu viele Idioten aufregen warum dass auf ihrer Titan X nicht flüssig läuft weil sie leider außer Geld im PC reinzustecken nicht viel Ahnung von Software und Grafik haben. Nach unten hin kann ich mir aber schwer vorstellen dass es Beschwerden gebe. Außer in competitiven MP-Spielen, da ist klar dass sowas kontrolliert werden muss. Kann mich noch erinnern dass wenn man gewinnen wollte man in War Thunder Gras abschalten musste und schon hatte man einen riesen Vorteil gegenüber anderen.


----------



## Tori1 (23. Februar 2017)

Naja, ich will in erster Linie Spass...


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Februar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ähm, doch, genau das tut man eigentlich.



Ich glaube er meinte bei Spielen sei der Basiswert 60 und deswegen will er nicht mit 30 spielen, weil man bei Filmen ja auch mit den vollen 24FPS schaut und nicht mit 12 ... 

(was natürlich ein blödsinniger Vergleich ist).


----------



## Scholdarr (23. Februar 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich glaube er meinte bei Spielen sei der Basiswert 60 und deswegen will er nicht mit 30 spielen, weil man bei Filmen ja auch mit den vollen 24FPS schaut und nicht mit 12 ...
> 
> (was natürlich ein blödsinniger Vergleich ist).


Bei Filmen schaut man eigentlich immer ein Vielfaches von 24 Hz (sowohl im Kino als auch auf dem Heim-TV). Die fehlenden Frames werden dupliziert.  Das ist also in der Tat vergleichbar zu einem Spiel, das mit 30 FPS auf einem 60 Hz Monitor läuft... 

Und ja, dass bei Spielen der Basiswert angeblich  bei 60 FPS liegen würde, ist völliger Humbug. Im Gegensatz zum Film, bei dem die Kamera die Bildwiederholrate des Ursprungsmaterials vorgibt, gibt es beim Spiel keinerlei derartige Einschränkungen. Was der "Basiswert" eines Spiel ist, die Entscheidung liegt alleine beim Hersteller.


----------



## SGDrDeath (23. Februar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Bei Filmen schaut man eigentlich immer ein Vielfaches von 24 Hz (sowohl im Kino als auch auf dem Heim-TV). Die fehlenden Frames werden dupliziert.


Nein, macht man nicht außer man schaut HFR. 24p ist der Standard für Kino und Blu-ray.


----------



## Scholdarr (23. Februar 2017)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Nein, macht man nicht außer man schaut HFR. 24p ist der Standard für Kino und Blu-ray.


Nope. Weder aktuelle Fernseher noch Kinoprojektoren arbeiten mit einer Bildwiederholrate von 24 Hz. Aus 25 FPS besteht das Ausgangsmaterial, sprich das, was die Kamera aufgenommen hat, der Film.  Damit das auf den entsprechenden Geräten mit höheren Bildwiederholraten läuft (also praktisch allen Anzeigegeräten, TV heute meist 100-200 Hz, Kino 48-144 Hz), werden Bilder dupliziert, zweifach, dreifach oder noch häufiger. Das ist  vom Prinzip her nichts anderes  als wenn ein Spiel, bei dem 30 FPS berechnet werden, auf einem 60 Hz Monitor dargestellt wird. In dem Fall ist jeder zweite Frame ein Duplikat.


----------



## SGDrDeath (23. Februar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Nope. Weder aktuelle Fernseher noch Kinoprojektoren arbeiten mit einer Bildwiederholrate von 24 Hz. Aus 25 FPS besteht das Ausgangsmaterial, sprich das, was die Kamera aufgenommen hat, der Film.  Damit das auf den entsprechenden Geräten mit höheren Bildwiederholraten läuft (also praktisch allen Anzeigegeräten, TV heute meist 100-200 Hz, Kino 48-144 Hz), werden Bilder dupliziert, zweifach, dreifach oder noch häufiger. Das ist  vom Prinzip her nichts anderes  als wenn ein Spiel, bei dem 30 FPS berechnet werden, auf einem 60 Hz Monitor dargestellt wird. In dem Fall ist jeder zweite Frame ein Duplikat.


Aua das ist soviel geballtes Unwissen, das schmerzt beim Lesen so.

Ich versuch es mal ganz einfach, auch wenn ich wenig Hoffnung habe:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/24p
Kinotechnik: Bildformate & Projektion | Kinokompendium


----------



## Scholdarr (23. Februar 2017)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Aua das ist soviel geballtes Unwissen, das schmerzt beim Lesen so.
> 
> Ich versuch es mal ganz einfach, auch wenn ich wenig Hoffnung habe:
> 
> ...


Aus deiner eigenen Wiki-Quelle:


> *Um noch sichtbares Flickern zu verringern, verwenden **Kinoprojektoren einen Objektivverschluss, der jedes Filmbild während seiner Projektion ein- bis zweimal kurz verdeckt, so dass es zweimal (48 Hertz) oder sogar dreimal (72 Hertz) angezeigt wird.
> 
> *[...]
> 
> ...



Das ist genau das, was ich gesagt habe. Danke, dass du mich bestätigt hast (auch wenn du es weniger nett formuliert hast, aber Schwamm drüber).


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (23. Februar 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das dürfte wohl so ziemlich das unwichtigste feature überhaupt sein.




Welch Glück für Sli User das du nicht das Sagen hast 


Wildlands wurde es nun gleich gut ein gefügt wie bei Honor scheint demnach zum glück doch für jemand wichtig zu sein!


----------



## SGDrDeath (23. Februar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Aus deiner eigenen Wiki-Quelle:
> 
> Das ist genau das, was ich gesagt habe. Danke, dass du mich bestätigt hast (auch wenn du es weniger nett formuliert hast, aber Schwamm drüber).


Ja, daran merkt man das du keine Ahnung hast. Nicht verstehen was da steht, aber glauben im Recht zu sein.

Damit beende ich die Diskussion, du hast deine Unwissenheit ja zur genüge zur Schau gestellt, das musst du jetzt nicht noch weiter machen, so gemein bin ich dann doch nicht zu dir.


----------



## Scholdarr (23. Februar 2017)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Ja, daran merkt man das du keine Ahnung hast. Nicht verstehen was da steht, aber glauben im Recht zu sein.


Schon mal daran gedacht, dass du mich entweder nicht richtig verstanden hast? Oder ich mich vielleicht nicht klar genug ausgedrückt habe? Jedenfalls sehe ich das, was ich meine bzw. gemeint habe und das, was im Wiki steht, als deckungsgleich bzw. identisch an. Aber wenn du weiter fest der Meinung sein willst, dass ich keine Ahnung habe, dann lass ich dir deine Meinung. Life goes on.


----------



## SGDrDeath (24. Februar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Schon mal daran gedacht, dass du mich entweder nicht richtig verstanden hast? Oder ich mich vielleicht nicht klar genug ausgedrückt habe? Jedenfalls sehe ich das, was ich meine bzw. gemeint habe und das, was im Wiki steht, als deckungsgleich bzw. identisch an. Aber wenn du weiter fest der Meinung sein willst, dass ich keine Ahnung habe, dann lass ich dir deine Meinung. Life goes on.


Das du deine Fehler nicht einsiehst ist mir schon klar, das brauchst du nicht noch extra beschreiben. Ich kenne deine Beiträge und dein Verhalten, von daher hab ich ja 





> auch wenn ich wenig Hoffnung habe:


 geschrieben. Und du bestätigst es immer weiter. Ich über lasse dir gerne das letzte Wort, damit du glaubst ein ganz Schlauer zu sein.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (24. Februar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Meine Top-3 Wünsche:
> 
> 
> sehr gute M/T-Anpassung (bestenfalls bereits im Design!)
> ...



der Letzte Satz schießt ja den Vogel ab.....ja klar warum nicht auch für Effekte zahlen wer regen will ....hm lass denken was könnte regen kosten 2 euro! passt ....tja wer mehr Anspruch will....ich glaubs nicht!

am ende sieht es dann so aus:

Beispiel wildlands:

Spiel 20 euro

spiel: sie können starten !

Gamer : geil na mal schauen!

spiel: sie starten im Standard Paket?

spieler: WTF?? ja kein plan ok!

Spiel: ok Auflösung 720p Texturen HD Charakter auswählbar :1 keine regen(2 Euro) Wind (.50cent) Musik(1 euro)

Gamer: fu.......k na ok start!

a geil Motorrad !

Spiel: Schlüssel für Motorrad (1 euro)

Gamer : aaaaaaaaa fu.........!

ne im ernst warum !?!? verzapft man sowas


----------



## Scholdarr (24. Februar 2017)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Das du deine Fehler nicht einsiehst ist mir schon klar, das brauchst du nicht noch extra beschreiben.


Stimmt, es ist unmöglich, dass ich eigene Fehler einsehe, daher habe ich auch gerade erst das hier geschrieben:


> Oder ich mich vielleicht nicht klar genug ausgedrückt habe?





> Ich kenne deine Beiträge und dein Verhalten, von daher hab ich ja  geschrieben. Und du bestätigst es immer weiter. Ich über lasse dir gerne das letzte Wort, damit du glaubst ein ganz Schlauer zu sein.


Was sollen eigentlich die persönlichen Angriffe? Wir sprechen doch nur über Fernseh- bzw. Bildtechnik und meinen sogar dasselbe, reden aber bisher offensichtlich aneinander vorbei (warum auch immer). I don't get it, sorry...





TheFanaticTesters schrieb:


> der Letzte Satz schießt ja den Vogel ab.....ja klar warum nicht auch für Effekte zahlen wer regen will ....hm lass denken was könnte regen kosten 2 euro! passt ....tja wer mehr Anspruch will....ich glaubs nicht!


Ähm, lies dir bitte noch mal durch, was ich genau geschrieben habe und wofür ich genau mehr Geld verlangen würde.  Hinweis: Es ist etwas komplett anderes als das, was du hier so ausgelassen beschreibst...


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (24. Februar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Was sollen eigentlich die Beleidigungen und persönlichen Angriffe? Wir sprechen doch nur über Fernsehtechnik und meinen sogar dasselbe, reden aber bisher offensichtlich aneinander vorbei (warum auch immer). I don't get it, sorry...
> 
> 
> Ähm, lies dir bitte noch mal durch, was ich genau geschrieben habe und wofür ich genau mehr Geld verlangen würde.  Hinweis: Es ist etwas komplett anderes als das, was du hier so ausgelassen beschreibst...




daher ja auch mein Satzja klar warum nicht auch für Effekte zahlen?

mir ist schon klar was du meinst!

aber hallo sli???

dafür soll Nvidia die Treiber machen die verdienen ja auf sli lol!

uhd Texturen??

ne ehrlich WTF!


----------



## Scholdarr (24. Februar 2017)

TheFanaticTesters schrieb:


> daher ja auch mein Satzja klar warum nicht auch für Effekte zahlen?


Prinzipiell könnte der Anbieter das machen, aber dahinter würde dann eine ganz andere Logik stecken.




> aber hallo sli???
> 
> uhd Texturen??


Warum nicht, wenn es mehr Aufwand bedeutet?

Edit: Und sicher kann und sollte sich nvidia um SLI bemühen, aber man sieht ja leider, wie häufig das eher schlecht als recht funktioniert.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (24. Februar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Prinzipiell könnte der Anbieter das machen, aber dahinter würde dann eine ganz andere Logik stecken.
> Warum nicht, wenn es mehr Aufwand bedeutet?




Du hast meinen Segen zu deiner Meinung , aber du hast keine Ahnung wie sehr ich froh bin das ich noch nie so eine( für meinen Geschmack) Quark Vorstellung gelesen habe!


----------



## Gast1661893802 (24. Februar 2017)

> Der „kinematografischste“ Ansatz besteht in einer Erhöhung der  Bildfrequenz wie bei Kinoprojektoren auf 48 oder 72 Bilder pro Sekunde  durch zwei- oder dreifaches Hintereinander-Anzeigen jedes Bilds  (sogenannter 2:2- oder 3:3-Pulldown).
> 
> 
> Ein weiterer Ansatz besteht darin, die ein oder zwei Folgebilder  jedes „Originalbilds“ nicht einfach als Wiederholungen anzuzeigen,  sondern, basierend auf dem nächsten anzuzeigenden Bild, ein Zwischenbild  zu berechnen, um Bewegungen flüssiger darzustellen.


Ich muß gestehen das ich auch eher von dem "weiterer Ansatz" ausgegangen wäre, diverse 100/200Hz Fernseher betreiben das schließlich seit einigen Jahren.
Gegenüber der Dupliziervariante hat das ja sogar zumeist einige Vorteile, u.U. fällt das aber auch mal komisch auf, z.B. bei radialen Bewegungen.


Warum *SGDrDeath *sich hier allerdings benimmt als wär er mit Überschall durch die "gute Kinderstube" geflogen entzieht sich mir vollständig, man kann das sachlich ohne Beleidigungen/Anfeindungen lösen und muß kein Gebahren auffahren das einer Trotzreaktion ähnelt.



Übrigens war ich bezüglich SLI vor einigen Jahren (Stalkerzeit) echt erschocken als ich feststellen mußte das dort speziell programmiert werden muss, während "internes" SLI (2 GPU Karten) ohne spezielle Programmierung eine entsprechende Leistungsmehrausbeute haben.

Und wie ebenfalls erwähnt sind Texturen bei den Entwicklern (zumindest in einigen mir bekannten Fällen) ohnhin in besserer Qualität vorrätig, also kein Mehraufwand


----------



## Spiritogre (24. Februar 2017)

Es ist beim Film letztlich (fast) egal ob Bilder doppelt angezeigt werden, was man zu sehen bekommt ist letztlich die Frequenz des Monitors, wenn dann 1 Frame für 2 Hertz angezeigt wird ist das Bild nicht flackerig, flimmerig sondern wirkt stabil (zumindest für die meisten Leute, Röhrenmonitore benötigten damals ja auch mind. 75 Hz, damit es einigermaßen ruhig aussah, gerne genommen waren auch 90, 100 oder gar 120 Hz). Bei Spielen kommen aber andere Faktoren zum Tragen als beim Film. Gerade bei Kameraschwenks bemerkt man niedrige FPS (übrigens auch beim Film), weil das nicht flüssig sondern stockend schwankt. Dazu kommt halt eine gewisse Verzögerung bei der Eingabe, mit 60FPS fühlt sich die Steuerung bei vielen, insbesondere schnellen Titeln viel direkter an, während man bei 30FPS häufiger denkt "wieso dauert das so lange bis mein Char reagiert?".


----------



## HelmutBauer (24. Februar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Es geht mir gar nicht um eine einzelne Besprechung der jeweiligen Maßnahmen. Es geht darum, dass PC-Versionen mehr Aufwand erfordern (und dieser Aufwand auch ganz selbstverständlich eingefordert wird), aber gleichzeitig weniger (oder zumindest nicht mehr) Geld kosten (und der durchschnittliche PC-Kunde auch  nicht bereit ist, mehr zu bezahlen).



Ich dachte eigentlich immer, es sei günstiger, für den PC zu entwickeln. Haben nicht die Entwickler von Hard Reset damals derartiges gesagt? Und ist das nicht der Grund dafür, warum bei Kickstarterprojekten zumeist zuerst der PC bedient wird und die Konsolenversionen nur beim Erreichen von stretch goals entwickelt werden? Oder liege ich da falsch? Hast du vielleicht irgendwelche Daten, die deine Aussage untermauern? Würde mich nämlich interessieren!


----------



## weazz1980 (27. Februar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was den geneigten PC-Spieler mit 1000€-PC davon abhalten sollte, ein Spiel bei mittleren Details zu spielen, wenn die Hardware für maximale Details eben (noch) nicht ausreicht. Oder fällt dem PCler dann ein Zacken aus seiner Masterrace-Krone?! Sorry, aber ich verstehe es einfach nicht.



Ich finde du triffst den Nagel auf dem Kopf.

Viele meinen 1000 € PC = Maximale Settings + 60 FPS mindestens!

Ich bin der Meinung dass die meisten Entwickler doch bisher einen recht passablen Job machen. Es gibt meistens Möglichkeiten, dass Spiel seiner Hardware oder seinen Vorlieben entsprechend anzupassen.

Habe mir z. B. kürzlich einen QHD-Monitor zugelegt und dann festgestellt, dass meine GTX970 doch hier und da Probleme hat. So stelle ich halt die Texturen von Ultra auf Hoch und schon flutscht es wieder.

Hier wäre es doch irgendwie Sinnbefreit, dem Entwickler die Schuld zu geben?! Er hat mir doch Möglichkeiten gegeben, das Spiel entsprechend anzupassen.

Das gleiche gilt für Multimonitor- oder 21:9-Setups. Hier muss ich mich als Spieler eben vorher informieren, ob das gewünschte Spiel diese doch eher außergewöhnlichen Setups bzw. Formate unterstützt und kann keinesfalls davon ausgehen, dass es Standard ist. 

Man muss eben irgendwo Grenzen ziehen, sonst hat man ein Fass ohne Boden, bei den schier unendlichen Möglichkeiten an PC-Setups.


----------



## MichaelG (27. Februar 2017)

Wie gesagt bislang habe ich noch kein Spiel erlebt was auf meinem PC (Kauf 09/2016) unter 1080p nicht mit vollen Details und um die 60 FPS lief. Viele überbieten das sogar locker (BF1, The Division). Daß einige Spiele hier stark in den FPS schwanken (Mafia 3) ist klar. Das liegt aber an der Umsetzung und nicht an der Hardware. Aber das war bislang das einzige Game mit einer relativ mauen Performance (trotz minimal vorhandener 50-60 fps).

Und da waren auch einige Grafikkracher drunter. Daß das ganze in vielleicht 1-2 Jahren anders aussehen kann ist mir auch klar. Ebenso bei Dx12 oder wenn ich einen WQHD oder gar 4K-Monitor hätte und den ausnutzen würde wollen. Oder auch bei VR. Aber wie gesagt zeitnah zeigt das einfach, daß die Entwickler ihren Job in vielen Teilen (leider nicht immer) richtig machen.

Und wenn ich in 2-3 Jahren zu starke Kompromisse bezüglich den Grafikeinstellungen machen muß, kommt halt eine neue Grafikkarte ins System. So einfach ist das. Dann gibts halt die GTX 3070 oder so wieder in der Preisklasse meiner aktuellen Karte und die langt dann wieder so die gleiche Zeit.

Ich denke mal, daß der nächste große Leistungsanforderungsschub beim Release der PS 5 kommen wird. Aber sonst ? Selbst die Scorpio bzw. die PS4 Pro liegt mit ihren technischen Fähigkeiten nur auf Mittelklasse-PC-Level.

Und solange die Konsolen den Takt vorgeben wird sich an dieser Konstellation nicht viel ändern. Und solange ich kein VR nutze, wird auch die Aufrüstung etwas auf sich warten lassen.


----------

